# Mi humilde lista de la compra



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Buenas, pues me gustaría recibir críticas, comentarios y aportaciones a mi lista de la compra a día de hoy. Es bastante cambiante en función de cómo se den los acontecimientos. En la primera gran bajada sólo entré en Iberdrola e incrementé mis posiciones en fondos indexados, por lo que mi cartera a día de hoy es muy simple.

Antes, llevaba también Endesa (la compré sobre 16€ y la solté en torno a los 20€ cuando Borja Prado dejó la presidencia) y E.ON, que ha seguido una evolución muy similar a Iberdrola en cuanto a súpersubida. Me deshice de ella en Enero de este año con una plusvalía bastante grande. Ahora está a PER 13.


*CARTERA 09/04/2020*

50% Fondos indexados -> 65% Amundi MSCI World 20 % Amundi MSCI Emerging Markets 15% EMU Govies (Bonos europeos)

Lo tengo desde hace un tiempo y toda mi rentabilidad se ha ido a tomar por culo. Posiblemente aumente la exposición a los mercados emergentes a un 25%, en detrimento de la renta fija. Ya compré en la gran caída de Marzo y no compraré hasta que haya más caídas. Tengo que ponderar a la baja el precio actual que a mi juicio es algo alto.

30% Acciones -> Iberdrola. Conozco muy bien el sector eléctrico (trabajo en ello) y por tanto cuando tenga que vender alguna de sus acciones podré hacerlo casi al momento. Confío en ello. El análisis de Iberdrola lo haré después. Esta es una de esas acciones que en teoría deberían heredar mis hijos o venderla con mucha plusvalía cuando de la entrada de un casoplón en Galapagar.

20% Liquidez -> Para gastarla toda comprando acciones concretas

Además, tengo un plan de pensiones con mi empresa. Sé que son una puta mierda, pero la empresa aporta 2/3 del mismo y yo solamente 1/3, por lo que me sale a cuenta en estas condiciones

*SECTORES QUE CONSIDERO CLAVES Y EN LOS QUE QUIERO COMPRAR*

Para mí, el futuro está en 4 sectores, y estas son las 4 empresas que querría comprar si se ponen bien de precio:

- Las energías renovables: Ya no sólo la construcción de plantas renovables, que creo que ha sido una burbuja. Sino las redes inteligentes de distribución, y sobre todo el almacenamiento energético -> Iberdrola (Ya la tengo) y Uniper tal vez. Enel, Engie y EDF están muy caras

Iberdrola: Tiene, aparte de Iberdrola en España donde opera redes de distribución en media tensión y plantas de generación, la comercializadora y otros servicios (recarga de coches eléctricos, autoconsumo, etc). En España sólo se le acerca Endesa por la gran cantidad de abuelos que tiene con facturas de la luz desorbitadas, pero no son sino la vaca lechera de Enel, y ni la sombra de lo que fue.

Naturgy en el sector gas es muy top, ha reestructurado su cartera de clientes y cambiado de directiva. Es una buena empresa y si Iberdrola no se pone baratita me gusta para añadir tal vez como segunda opción, pero sólo si voy sobrado de pasta y no he ampliado posición en Iberdrola y las demás extranjeras siguen caras

El caso, Iberdrola lo que tiene es que no es sólo grande en España, sino también en UK, USA, México, Brasil y en menor medida Portugal. Empezó con las renovables a principio de siglo y está metiéndose mucho en la eólica marina. Vamos, que está bastante adelantada a otros competidores en muchos aspectos, y esto explica su subidón a inicios de 2020 y su escasa bajada con el bicho.

Para mí, un precio en torno a 8€ o menos está de puta madre.

Uniper es una empresa alemana con una muy buena facturación, balance impecable y un buen dividendo. Muy infravalorada y a un PER de 14 bastante atractivo. El problema son sus márgenes.

Como alternativa, estaría Enel (la matriz de Endesa) que tiene prácticamente un monopolio en Italia y en capitalización bursátil anda como Iberdrola. Pero está carísima.

Engie y EDF siempre me han gustado, pero igualmente las veo muy caras. Otras que habría que tener en cuenta son las Big4 de Alemia: E.ON (Ya la tuve), RWE, EnBW y Vattenfall

Incluiré análisis de estas empresas más adelante.

Luego están Red Eléctrica (REE) y Enagás, de las cuáles haré comparativo más adelante también.


Los otros sectores de futuro, para mi son:

- La inteligencia artificial (5G, Big Data, IoT, domótica, robótica, etc) -> Google/Amazon/Microsoft pero están caras como su puta madre, veremos a ver si vuelven a caer... Básicamente estas 3 son empresas que apuestan por los servicios de almacenamiento en la nube, sobre todo Amazon que tiene su principal margen en AWS
- El transporte sostenible y autónomo: Coches eléctricos, coches autónomos e incluso coches voladores en unas décadas -> Tesla claramente, pero está muy cara y no descarto un ETF
- La biotecnología y la reprogramación del código genético humano (Y más ahora con el miedo que nos está metiendo el puto bicho) -> No tengo ni puta idea del sector, por lo que seguramente pille un ETF del Nasdaq Biotecnología. Parece que Gilead va a salir ganando en esto del bicho, o Johnson&Johnson con su supuesta vacuna... Hoy he leído que Pfizer iba a probar un tratamiento

Mi idea es comprar y mantener las acciones unos 10 años, para dejar que todo evolucione en torno a estos sectores, e ir promediando en las bajas si tengo liquidez.

*EMPRESAS EN EL RADAR*

Todas las empresas que comento ahora tienen balances decentes y no están en la mierda, por lo que las que compre serán las que en el momento de entrar vea que están más justas en cuanto a precio.

Y adicionalmente, compraría Airbus, Disney, Wells Fargo o incluso IAG/Carnival y alguna petrolera si vuelven a ponerse como hace un mes, cosa que no creo. IAG y Carnival será si voy bien de liquidez.

- *Iberdrola* por lo ya dicho. Y posiblemente alguna otra eléctrica si voy bien de liquidez y la veo barata. No compraré más hasta que no se acerque a los 8€ que a día de hoy sería un precio justo y dejaría un PER de menos de 15 en Precio valor de libro (PB) anda por el 1.5, lo cual es razonable, pero hay que dejarla caer más

Tiene unas perspectivas muy buenas, paga un dividendo aceptable y es un negocio muy defensivo. El riesgo de ampliación de capital es bajo y tampoco creo que pasemos de X acciones a 5X acciones como ha pasado con el Santander por ejemplo

- *Google *me arrepiento muchísimo de no haberle metido sobre los 1060$ en su momento, me sale un precio objetivo de unos 2000$, tiene unas grandes barreras de entrada, el mejor balance que he visto junto con el de Facebook, productos icónicos que nadie va a dejar de usar y una división de investigación que cualquier día anuncia un invento y hace que se dispare la acción. Espero este sueño húmedo sobre los 1080$ o así para meterle (1-2-3 acciones, tampoco es que tenga 200k de
liquidez)

- *Berkshire Hathaway *La verdad que ya la veo barata, a un PB de 1 o menos según la última vez que miré, espero que vuelva a bajar y entrar. Así me expongo al sector bancario y seguros indirectamente, pues son 2 sectores que me dan mucho respecto. Qué decir de esta empresa, que tiene a Buffett y Munger detrás...

-*Amazon *es mi sueño húmedo, pero no baja ni queriendo, como vuelva a acercarse a los 1600$ (no creo que ocurra) le doy duro

- *Facebook *Si no fuese posible meterse en Google, Facebook sería mi premio de consolación, pero no la mantendría a largo plazo, sino a medio (3-4 años). Salud financiera inmejorable y cotizando a un 40% de mi precio real (sobre los 280$) está a un PER de 27, que considero muy alto, pero tiene unos márgenes jodidamente altos (los más altos de las FAANG, sobre el 30%) y va a seguir creciendo año a año.

En la re-recámara estaría Microsoft si se pone barata o incluso Apple. La idea es llevar alguna tecnológica con el orden de prioridad Amazon > Google > Microsoft (Veo difícil que tome buen precio) > Apple > Facebook.

Lo único que es que a Amazon no la veo al alcance, a Google tengo mis dudas y Microsoft va a bajar poquito, así que esto es como la boda a las 5 am cuando estás pedo y un poco cerdete, con la barra libre haciendo efecto en las neuronas y a alguna tienes que meter hocico y lo que se deje

Todas las cíclicas que veáis van a ser lo último que compre, pues como dice @PatrickBateman yo creo que hay que dejar que se desangren y sufran, para que bajen lo máximo posible, y ahí elegir y comprarlas

*- Caterpillar *Dentro de las cíclicas es la que menos peligro veo. Fabrican maquinaria de construcción y motores térmicos entre sus principales actividades paga dividendo y está bastante castigada (A un PER de 10 aproximadamente) para una situación casi monopolística. Ves de sus máquinas en obras de cualquier país. La deuda les respeta como para aguantar vacas flacas. No está entre mis compras inmediatas, las cíclicas sería lo último como digo

- *Airbus *más que hablada en este foro y en todos lados, le metería en los 40€

- *Visa/Mastercard *Me sigue pareciendo que las dos están bastante caras. Visa a los 130$ sería una gran opción

- *Wells Fargo *No me va mucho el sector bancario, pero está a PER de 8 y más barato que estuvo. Fui gilipollas de no pillarlo, así que estoy atento a ver si se puede poner a un PER irrisorio de 7 para que me compense meterme al sector bancario directamente

*- Tesla *van varios años por delante del resto del sector en cuanto a coche eléctrico, pero la veo muy cara si no ronda los 300$. Espero que el bajon de ventas de un 40% en vehículos eléctricos este 2020 impacte de forma que se desinfle su precio en los próximos meses. Tiene un buen equipo gestor y cada vez abarca más mercado con el Model 3 y el Model Y. Cuenta con una red de puntos de recarga ultrarrápida bastante aceptable y el que se meta en China, lugar donde se venderá el 50% de eléctricos en la próxima década es una declaración de intenciones muy clara. Si no se pone a tiro: el ETF iShares Electric Vehicles de Blackrock

Las ventas mundiales de vehículos eléctricos caerán un 43% en 2020 por el coronavirus

- *Disney* si se acerca a 80$ le meto, si no me compensa el riesgo viendo su endeudamiento y que tiene los parques cerrados, su principal línea de negocio. Disney+ está bien, pero Disney tiene una estructura mucho más grande que por ejemplo Netflix como para vivir sólo del streaming

- *AT&T *es un operador de redes de comunicaciones en USA que ya tiene proyectos muy serios de implantación 5G en las próximas rebajas (si es que las hay) le entro fijo sobre los 28$

- Como petroleras, veo a *TOTAL y SHELL *muy similares pero por fiscalidad del dividendo prefiero Shell, aunque Total en mi opinión está más infravalorada. Cuotas de mercado muy grandes en toda Europa para ambas, y están haciendo inversiones potentes en renovables, movilidad eléctrica y servicios energéticos asociados, por lo que a largo plazo ambas son apuestas muy buenas. Hoy he estado a nada de tirar a Shell a 17.5€, pero lo veo tontería a estas alturas con el acuerdo que ha alcanzado la OPEP, tendría que haberle entrado más barato

- *Cisco *PER de en torno a 15, situación financiera muy favorable, perspectivas de crecimiento cojonudas con al auge del teletrabajo que va a haber consecuencia del bicho. Está para meterle ya, pero estoy esperando a Google. La compraría sí o sí a 40$

*Tengo pendiente comentar Aena, REE, Enagás, Volkswagen, Mazda y mirarme bien Alibaba, Intel, SAP, Oracle, Chipotle Mexican Grill, Nvidia, Panasonic y McDonald's las iré añadiendo más adelante*

Hay muchas empresas buenas a las que meter  

Mi estrategia es esperar a que vuelva a haber otras rebajas. Por lo que he leído de gente que sabe, los que están entrando actualmente son muchos particulares eufóricos, pero pocos hedge funds, consecuencia de este reflote artificial de los mercados. En cuanto haya un amago de bajar van a salir por patas con sus plusvalías, y ahí habrá que meter un poco. Posiblemente no veamos las mismas rebajas que hace unas semanas, pero me espero otra vez unos buenos precios o al menos precios de entrada decentes. Ahora bien, como cuando entren los grandes, rompamos las resistencias del SP500, a tomar por culo las rebajas.

A las cíclicas (Airbus, Caterpillar, IAG, Carnival o incluso Disney visto que le está jodiendo la crisis) no entraré hasta que anuncien resultados del Q1 o incluso Q2, pues aún tienen mucho que sufrir en mi opinión)

En resumen, mi cartera idónea sería una con no muchos valores, dado que ya estoy en un 50% indexado, pero que abarque los sectores de futuro que digo:

Iberdrola (Renovables), Google (Robótica, Inteligencia Artificial, Big Data), Tesla (Transporte sostenible y autónomo), AT&T (5G y comunicaciones), Berkshire (Conglomerado difícilmente fumable, pero negocio "defensivo" dentro de lo que cabe) y sobre esta base, comprar las demás según vaya viendo.

Si Tesla no se pone bien, el ETF Blackrock de coche eléctrico que he comentado. Y del sector biotecnológico, al no tener ni puta idea del mismo me da miedo meterme a empresas particulares, por lo que el ETF Nasdaq Biotecnología, que lleva un 10% de Gilead, me gusta bastante.

Es una cartera con la que me sentiría cómodo los próximos 10 años. Es muy probable que no bata al 50% de mi cartera de indexados, pero no veo a ninguna de esas empresas ni quebrando (ni siquiera a Tesla) ni quedándose atrás respecto a sus competidores en nada.

Invito a leer esta noticia: Investor whose ‘explosive’ strategy just returned 4,144% says a ‘true crash’ in stocks is still to come


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Añado *ALIBABA* como empresa en el radar de las que merece análisis aparte, pues en cuanto se ponga bien se entra sin dudar:

NYSE:BABA

A 196$, en valores de Noviembre de 2019 y Julio del 2019. Es decir, cuando todavía no había ni rastro del bicho, esperando una bajada del consumo
y tratándose de una acción muy volátil, es esperable una rebaja a corto plazo

PER 56 con una proyección de crecimiento de beneficios del 11% anual según simplywallst

*PRECIO DE ENTRADA: Sobre los 165-160$*

No tiene gran deuda a corto ni a largo plazo
ROE del 19% nada más y nada menos

Márgenes del 35%, han crecido un 15% respecto al año pasado y se espera que sigan creciendo

PB del 4.9 si comparamos con Amazon, este último tiene un PB 16 y un PER de 87

Factura más que Amazon, tiene mayores márgenes en el retail y domina el mercado chino, el precio que puede tomar a largo plazo es difícilmente estimable

Tiene además una división de servicios en la nube líder en China (P.Ej: Philips o SAP son sus clientes), es propietaria de diversas empresas que operan en el sur asiático con posiciones de liderazgo, y tiene caja para hacer nuevas adquisiciones


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Joder, no coincidimos en casi ninguna empresa. Como se nota que soy un tecnofóbico en la bolsa, aquí todo el mundo con las FAANG y yo de mientras con aseguradoras y banca pacodemierda   

Yo también creo que el futuro será lo que dices. Algunas cosas que dices que son "futuro" ya la veo bastante como algo del "presente", pero eso es otro tema. Lo único que me chirría (igual que en la cartera de @arriba/abajo, en realidad) es que tenéis en la lista cosas que no creo que bajen a precios atractivos. Es el problema de invertir en cosas del "futuro", que las cotizaciones descuentan los beneficios futuros (en parte, al menos). Que la mayoría sean empresas de Estados Unidos no ayuda, son el mercado del mundo más caro con diferencia. Esperemos que se metan un buen hostión...


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

Gracias por el aporte.

*INDEXACIÓN/Fondos:*
Me gusta la idea de la indexación*,* aunque personalmente tengo un par de fondos activos que creo que son del 10% que baten al índice: el *IE00B4ZJ4188* y el *LU0834154790*.
Indexados puros y duros, prefiero los que limitan la capitalización, para no estar sobre-expuesto a USA, como el *NL0009690221*.
*Emergentes* me gustan, aunque con las crisis caen infinito. Precisamente por eso, me gustan los que están más machacados (Rusia cuando la crisis del rublo, Turquía cuando la crisis de la lira, sudamérica últimamente también le crecen los enanos, con caidas del 40%)

*Acciones particulares:*
Respecto a la nube, tienes Microsoft con Azure, Amazon con AWS y Google con Google Cloud peleándose por una parte del mismo pastel. ¿Quién lo hará mejor? No lo se, compraría las 3 (ETF)

*Eléctricas:* si trabajas en el sector, ¿no te preocupa que si hay problemas te afecten por partida doble?


----------



## Bort (10 Abr 2020)

no entré en ATT a 26 esperándola a 24


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> *INDEXACIÓN/Fondos:*
> Me gusta la idea de la indexación*,* aunque personalmente tengo un par de fondos activos que creo que son del 10% que baten al índice: el *IE00B4ZJ4188* y el *LU0834154790*.
> ...



Gracias, me miraré esos fondos

Pues de las 3 que dices, parece que AWS lleva ventaja, pero no creo que ninguna sea líder destacado, cada una tendrá su cuota. Ahí no entraría por ETF a no ser que sea imposible porque no se pongan baratas

Respecto al tema eléctricas, para que una Iberdrola, Engie o EDF pete tendrían que perder sus redes de distribución. plantas de generación y las cuotas del mercado minorista que manejan. Difícil, verdad?


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> no entré en ATT a 26 esperándola a 24



Pues en cuanto se ponga a 28 está para darle duro


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Joder, no coincidimos en casi ninguna empresa. Como se nota que soy un tecnofóbico en la bolsa, aquí todo el mundo con las FAANG y yo de mientras con aseguradoras y banca pacodemierda
> 
> Yo también creo que el futuro será lo que dices. Algunas cosas que dices que son "futuro" ya la veo bastante como algo del "presente", pero eso es otro tema. Lo único que me chirría (igual que en la cartera de @arriba/abajo, en realidad) es que tenéis en la lista cosas que no creo que bajen a precios atractivos. Es el problema de invertir en cosas del "futuro", que las cotizaciones descuentan los beneficios futuros (en parte, al menos). Que la mayoría sean empresas de Estados Unidos no ayuda, son el mercado del mundo más caro con diferencia. Esperemos que se metan un buen hostión...



No queda otra sino esperar a que se de un pánico bursátil consecuencia de la recesión que se viene y la gente salga en masa, sino, no espero más que esta burbuja inflándose

Tampoco tengo prisa por comprar las FAANG, mientras puedo ir entrando en AT&T, eléctrica/s o cíclicas desangradas


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Añado *ALIBABA* como empresa en el radar de las que quiero ir añadiendo en posts aparte:
> (...)
> Tiene además una división de servicios en la nube líder en China (P.Ej: Philips o SAP son sus clientes), es propietaria de diversas empresas que operan en el sur asiático con posiciones de liderazgo, y tiene caja para hacer nuevas adquisiciones



Jack Ma se retiró a finales de 2019. Alibaba sin Ma es como Berkhsire sin Buffett, puede funcionar, pero puede no ser lo mismo.
Interesante personaje. Recuerdo en una entrevista, hablando de _Alipay_: "_Cuando hablo de alipay me dicen que es una idea estúpida. No importa si la idea es estúpida si la gente la usa_"


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Jack Ma se retiró a finales de 2019. Alibaba sin Ma es como Berkhsire win Buffett, puede funcionar, pero puede no ser lo mismo.
> Interesante personaje. Recuerdo en una entrevista, hablando de _Alipay_: "_Cuando hablo de alipay me dicen que es una idea estúpida. No importa si la idea es estúpida si la gente la usa_"



Eso decían de Apple sin Jobs

Alibaba ya es un imperio, por inercia funciona...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> no entré en ATT a 26 esperándola a 24



AT&T lo más normal es que vuelva al entorno de los 35$ por el que se ha movido, es un negocio muy estable con sus vaivenes del que se puede esperar cobrar dividendo y una rentabilidad normalucha (a ver si se infla con el tema del 5G), y su acción es muy poco volátil

Con un Payout del 59% y 2€/acción ya te sale a cuenta como valor defensivo

Piensa que a 5 años con la megaostia del bicho "sólo" ha supuesto una caída del 8%, mientras que una española ultradefensiva como REE ha caído un 20% en el mismo periodo y Enagás un 33%


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

Si te gusta la IA, el cloud y esas cosas, mirate IBM. Esta barata y con buen dividendo.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Si te gusta la IA, el cloud y esas cosas, mirate IBM. Esta barata y con buen dividendo.



Qué tienen en IA? La veo bastante endeudada y con un precio muy volátil, tampoco tiene unas perspectivas de crecimiento muy altas, a no ser que tengan algún proyecto disruptor por ahí...


----------



## Bort (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> AT&T lo más normal es que vuelva al entorno de los 35$ por el que se ha movido, es un negocio muy estable con sus vaivenes del que se puede esperar cobrar dividendo y una rentabilidad normalucha (a ver si se infla con el tema del 5G), y su acción es muy poco volátil
> 
> Con un Payout del 59% y 2€/acción ya te sale a cuenta como valor defensivo
> 
> Piensa que a 5 años con la megaostia del bicho "sólo" ha supuesto una caída del 8%, mientras que una española ultradefensiva como REE ha caído un 20% en el mismo periodo y Enagás un 33%



ese es el problema, que veía poca caída; no entiendo este rebote tan bestia, ya están todas a niveles de comienzos del 19, si vuelve a bajar a 26 entraré y si baja más volveré a entrar

se ha endeudado mucho con warner , no me parece mala entrada 28, pero me siento bastante más cómodo con 26. También tuve en cuenta lo del 5G y el veto a huawei


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> ese es el problema, que veía poca caída; no entiendo este rebote tan bestia, ya están todas a niveles de comienzos del 19, si vuelve a bajar a 26 entraré y si baja más volveré a entrar
> 
> se ha endeudado mucho con warner , no me parece mala entrada 28, pero me siento bastante más cómodo con 26. También tuve en cuenta lo del 5G y el veto a huawei



Coincido contigo

Una acción con en principio tan poco potencial de revalorización a mi me interesa apurarla a la baja en tiempos como estos


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Nueva empresa en el radar para próximo análisis: IQVIA

IQVIA Holdings Inc. provides advanced analytics, technology solutions, and contract research services to the life sciences industry in the Americas, Europe, Africa, and the Asia-Pacific. 

Capital $24.7 billion


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Qué tienen en IA? La veo bastante endeudada y con un precio muy volátil, tampoco tiene unas perspectivas de crecimiento muy altas, a no ser que tengan algún proyecto disruptor por ahí...



IA tiene a Watson, de vez en cuando salen noticias sobre que la IA Watson colabora con tal empresa o con tal otra. En su momento fue la IA mas potente del planeta.

En cuanto al negocio en si, es una empresa que se va desintegrando lentamente, bastante lento pero continuo. Ha pasado de unas ventas de 100B a 70B en unos 10 años. Pero el beneficio apenash a bajado.

Y aqui esta el truco. El cloud ha pasado de representar el 4% al 27% de los ingresos en los ultimos 10 años, por eso, aun bajando de ingresos los beneficios no han bajado apenas. Ademas con margenes del +70% y es lo unico que crece, y bastante.

Sobre la deuda no es tan grave. En 2018 compraron una empresa "Red Had", por 34B, es una empresa que impulsara el cloud y esas cosas.

No tengo ni idea de tecnologia. Lo que si se es que IBM esta enfocado a las ventas, y que es un semimonopolio en muchas de sus ramas de servicios, y que aunque disminuya en ventas lo hace muy lentamente. Ademas, en el cloud computing (que por ejemplo en Amazon representa la mitad de sus beneficios netos), ha aumentado del 4 al 27%, por lo tanto tiene pinta de que va a poder seguir generando beneficios.

Lo bueno es que generan un cash flow increible. Y pueden repartir buenos dividendos sin problemas (ademas de recompras). Es una empresa que lleva 20 años aumentando dividendos año tras año, pese a todo.

La han dado por muerta muchas veces, pero sigue aguantando. En cualquier momento se puede revolucionar. Estan siempre dentro del meollo, aunque sean secundarios. Hasta estan haciendo ordenadores cuanticos...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> IA tiene a Watson, de vez en cuando salen noticias sobre que la IA Watson colabora con tal empresa o con tal otra. En su momento fue la IA mas potente del planeta.
> 
> En cuanto al negocio en si, es una empresa que se va desintegrando lentamente, bastante lento pero continuo. Ha pasado de unas ventas de 100B a 70B en unos 10 años. Pero el beneficio apenash a bajado.
> 
> ...



Le has entrado ya? Qué precio de entrada tienes estimado?

Me la tengo que mirar con más calma. Más que nada sus líneas de negocio a futuro, lo que cuentas del cloud computing me gusta mucho


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Le has entrado ya? Qué precio de entrada tienes estimado?
> 
> Me la tengo que mirar con más calma. Más que nada sus líneas de negocio a futuro, lo que cuentas del cloud computing me gusta mucho



Yo entre hace unos dias a 114, pero la he vendido hoy (ayer) porque estoy invirtiendo en empresas small cap. He vendido casi todo mi portafolio y solo me he quedado con aercap, carnival, macy y renault. El resto a small caps infravaloradas.

Yo te hablo de IBM porque todo el mercado tecnologico ya ha subido y estan a un per demasiado alto. IBM es de las unicas que esta "barata" desde un punto de vista del value investing.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Yo entre hace unos dias a 114, pero la he vendido hoy (ayer) porque estoy invirtiendo en empresas small cap. He vendido casi todo mi portafolio y solo me he quedado con aercap, carnival, macy y renault. El resto a small caps infravaloradas.
> 
> Yo te hablo de IBM porque todo el mercado tecnologico ya ha subido y estan a un per demasiado alto. IBM es de las unicas que esta "barata" desde un punto de vista del value investing.



Vas fuerte eh

Las Small Caps es algo que se me escapa, requiere mucho más tiempo y sobre todo, cojones

No has valorado un ETF global de Small Caps? Mírate las Coreanas de las que habló Michael Burry hace no mucho

De todas formas, a las tecnológicas no hay que valorar entrar ahora, sino en una supuesta caída escalonada más lenta, donde bajan sus PERs y, en muchos casos, sus infladísimas cotizaciones


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Vas fuerte eh
> 
> Las Small Caps es algo que se me escapa, requiere mucho más tiempo y sobre todo, cojones
> 
> No has valorado un ETF global de Small Caps? Mírate las Coreanas de las que habló Michael Burry hace no mucho



Tengo el ETF "BlackRock iShares S&P SmallCap 600 UCITS", 
"iShares S&P SmallCap 600 UCITS ETF | ISP6"

Lo prefiero al Russell 2000 porque este, al ser mas conocido puede que ya le hayan metido mas capital y no este tan infravalorado. Ademas confio bastante en la gestion de Blackrock.

Sobre etf de small caps solo conozco la small caps de japon de blackrock. Si conoces alguna etf de Corea de small cap que se pueda comprar en degiro te lo agradeceria. Y si encuentras micro caps ya ni te digo, no he encontrado ni una en DEGIRO.

De todas maneras estoy muy comodo con smalls caps de USA, porque han bajado bastante y es el tipico indice que se recupera bastante rapido. 

En el caso de small caps de acciones individuales estoy comprando en Hong kong.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Tengo el ETF "BlackRock iShares S&P SmallCap 600 UCITS",
> "iShares S&P SmallCap 600 UCITS ETF | ISP6"
> 
> Lo prefiero al Russell 2000 porque este, al ser mas conocido puede que ya le hayan metido mas capital y no este tan infravalorado. Ademas confio bastante en la gestion de Blackrock.
> ...



Ahora mismo no recuerdo ninguna concreta, pero si lees artículos de Michael Burry hablando de que la burbuja de indexación pasiva está inflando las tecnológicas y olvidando las Small Caps, en especial las de países emergentes, por ahí recuerdo que daba algún que otro ejemplo

Pero con Small Caps no me la jugaría... mejor un ETF. ¿A cuánto has comprado el que has puesto de BlackRock? Le veo para entrar ya


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ahora mismo no recuerdo ninguna concreta, pero si lees artículos de Michael Burry hablando de que la burbuja de indexación pasiva está inflando las tecnológicas y olvidando las Small Caps, en especial las de países emergentes, por ahí recuerdo que daba algún que otro ejemplo
> 
> Pero con Small Caps no me la jugaría... mejor un ETF. ¿A cuánto has comprado el que has puesto de BlackRock?



43,46 dolares.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> En el caso de small caps de acciones individuales estoy comprando en Hong kong.



Estás loquísimo, ni yo con mi cartera kamizake me atrevo con los pufos chinos que cotizan en Hong Kong. Espero que te hayas asegurado de que las empresas tienen el cuartel general en Hong Kong / Macao (muchas de las que cotizan allí lo tienen en Shenzhen u otras ciudades de China continental) y que la contabilidad esté revisada por una de las Big 4...

Las small caps de países asiáticos desarrollados (HK, Singapur, Japón, Corea) llevan décadas baratas. Cuando digo décadas lo digo en serio, desde los 90 que cotizan a precios de auténtica risa. El problema es que nunca se ponen a precio. Aquí debería venir un liquidador a lo Buffett en sus inicios y poner los cojones sobre la mesa. Hasta que eso no pase...


----------



## Jsantos16 (10 Abr 2020)

Por fin alguien nombra a Alibaba, desde que me registré creo que nadie (al menos que yo hubiese leído) la tenia fichada o pensando en invertir. La tengo en el punto de mira desde hace días. Tiene un potencial increíble, si se pusiera en 180/185$ la cogian sin pensarlo.


----------



## damnit (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> PER 56 con una proyección de crecimiento de beneficios del 11% anual según simplywallst



¿no se te hace un PER demasiado alto? contando con que es una empresa china, país emergente y tal...


----------



## carlosas (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas, pues me gustaría recibir críticas, comentarios y aportaciones a mi lista de la compra a día de hoy. Es bastante cambiante en función de cómo se den los acontecimientos. En la primera gran bajada sólo entré en Iberdrola e incrementé mis posiciones en fondos indexados, por lo que mi cartera a día de hoy es muy simple.
> 
> Antes, llevaba también Endesa (la compré sobre 16€ y la solté en torno a los 20€ cuando Borja Prado dejó la presidencia) y E.ON, que ha seguido una evolución muy similar a Iberdrola en cuanto a súpersubida. Me deshice de ella en Enero de este año con una plusvalía bastante grande. Ahora está a PER 13.
> 
> ...



Esto parece un puti de calidad...yo a los precios actuales le Meteria a todas... las veo a todas a buen precio. A ver si tenemos suerte...


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas, pues me gustaría recibir críticas, comentarios y aportaciones a mi lista de la compra a día de hoy. Es bastante cambiante en función de cómo se den los acontecimientos. En la primera gran bajada sólo entré en Iberdrola e incrementé mis posiciones en fondos indexados, por lo que mi cartera a día de hoy es muy simple.
> 
> Antes, llevaba también Endesa (la compré sobre 16€ y la solté en torno a los 20€ cuando Borja Prado dejó la presidencia) y E.ON, que ha seguido una evolución muy similar a Iberdrola en cuanto a súpersubida. Me deshice de ella en Enero de este año con una plusvalía bastante grande. Ahora está a PER 13.
> 
> ...



Te has mirado Broadcom(competidor de Intel), y Coresite(REIT de centro de datos)?

Junto con IBM son mis tecnológicas con tres posiciones muy pequeñas. Aunque Core puede considerarse a medio camino entre tecnológica e infraestructura, y además ya ha recuperado los niveles pre-covid.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas, pues me gustaría recibir críticas, comentarios y aportaciones a mi lista de la compra a día de hoy. Es bastante cambiante en función de cómo se den los acontecimientos. En la primera gran bajada sólo entré en Iberdrola e incrementé mis posiciones en fondos indexados, por lo que mi cartera a día de hoy es muy simple.
> 
> Antes, llevaba también Endesa (la compré sobre 16€ y la solté en torno a los 20€ cuando Borja Prado dejó la presidencia) y E.ON, que ha seguido una evolución muy similar a Iberdrola en cuanto a súpersubida. Me deshice de ella en Enero de este año con una plusvalía bastante grande. Ahora está a PER 13.
> 
> ...



Muy currado el post y muy de acuerdo con muchas de las empresas que tienes en la lista, como sabes. Ahora solo queda mente fría, escopeta cargada y a esperar.


----------



## IQMaxx (10 Abr 2020)

interesante, me gusta tu filosofia d inversion, aunq veo un cierto sesgo hacia lo electrico. Espero tu analisis de REE ya q es una empresa en la q m gustaria entrar. Iberdrola tb es una muy buena empresa, pero hay q tener en cuenta q tiene mucha deuda


----------



## Jsantos16 (10 Abr 2020)

No entiendo porque según la página de finanzas a Alibaba le ponen de PER 21 o 56. Yo las páginas que suelo usar son Morning Star, investing.com y market screener y en ambas sale el PER de 21, sin embargo en Yahoo Finance sale de 56 que es lo que tú has puesto (he seguido mirando más páginas y solo en Yahoo le ponen ese PER tan alto)

Es un error o hay una explicación?


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Abr 2020)

pues a mi google y facebook no me gustan . De hecho si no es por el covid yo pensaba que facebook estaba ya pasada de moda . Hacia años y años que ni me metia .Prefiero compañias que produzcan bienes y servicios tangibles y donde no sea tan facil que aparezca un competidor de la noche a la mañana , como en ese buscador y esa pagina de redes sociales.


----------



## Jsantos16 (10 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> pues a mi google y facebook no me gustan . De hecho si no es por el covid yo pensaba que facebook estaba ya pasada de moda . Hacia años y años que ni me metia .Prefiero compañias que produzcan bienes y servicios tangibles y donde no sea tan facil que aparezca un competidor de la noche a la mañana , como en ese buscador y esa pagina de redes sociales.



Pero es que Google es mucho más que solo un buscador, es un monstruo que engloba muchísimos campos y Facebook no solo es la red social que lleva su nombre. (yo por ejemplo también llevo años que no la uso) Toda competencia que tiene la acaba comprando, véase Instagram o Whatsap. ¿Instagram y Whatsap están pasadas de moda? Cualquiera de las 2 son unas bestias de cuidado.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> No entiendo porque según la página de finanzas a Alibaba le ponen de PER 21 o 56. Yo las páginas que suelo usar son Morning Star, investing.com y market screener y en ambas sale el PER de 21, sin embargo en Yahoo Finance sale de 56 que es lo que tú has puesto (he seguido mirando más páginas y solo en Yahoo le ponen ese PER tan alto)
> 
> Es un error o hay una explicación?



El PER 56 (a mi me sale PER 40 aproximadamente, tendría que mirar en las cuentas para ver cual es el verdadero) es el PER de 2019. En Morningstar y tal usan una estimación de lo que creen que va a ser el PER de 2020 en base al crecimiento pasado de Alibaba y las expectativas de futuro de la empresa.

El problema de esas estimaciones es que no tienen en cuenta el efecto del bicho. Son proyecciones matemáticas que quizá funcionen en momentos normales, pero que no tienen en cuenta eventos inesperados ni problemas temporales en la empresa. Si quieres ir sobre seguro usa en PER de 2019...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Te has mirado Broadcom(competidor de Intel), y Coresite(REIT de centro de datos)?
> 
> Junto con IBM son mis tecnológicas con tres posiciones muy pequeñas. Aunque Core puede considerarse a medio camino entre tecnológica e infraestructura, y además ya ha recuperado los niveles pre-covid.



Cuando meta en tecnológicas voy a meter en las buenas de verdad (FAANG) porque en las otras siempre se acaban presentando oportunidades

Ahora la oportunidad es para las buenas empresas


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Me estoy empezando a preocupar cuando me veo en Youtube videos de VisualPolitik o EmprendeAprendiendo para conocer empresas y en la publi me salen Josefs Ajram de la vida ofreciendo cursos, "Que es el momento ahora de hacerse rico"


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El PER 56 (a mi me sale PER 40 aproximadamente, tendría que mirar en las cuentas para ver cual es el verdadero) es el PER de 2019. En Morningstar y tal usan una estimación de lo que creen que va a ser el PER de 2020 en base al crecimiento pasado de Alibaba y las expectativas de futuro de la empresa.
> 
> El problema de esas estimaciones es que no tienen en cuenta el efecto del bicho. Son proyecciones matemáticas que quizá funcionen en momentos normales, pero que no tienen en cuenta eventos inesperados ni problemas temporales en la empresa. Si quieres ir sobre seguro usa en PER de 2019...



Me encaja más un PER 56 en Alibaba, teniendo en cuenta que la gente está dispuesta a pagar mucho por las perspectivas de aumento de márgenes y beneficios que tienen

Míratela y nos cuentas, a mi me sale para meter a partir de 160$ aprox


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

*ENAGÁS / REE*

Si quieres meter gas por España, pasas por caja. En eso se basa Enagás. España es uno de los principales importadores de GNL y Enagás se está aprovechando de ello. Además, el gas renovable que se puede emplear para GNV está entre las líneas de negocio de esta empresa.

Tiene un correcto enfoque a futuro conociendo que su sector es el gas, y sin querer meterse en temas que no domina

La producción a gran escala de gas renovable en Europa creará al menos 600.000 empleos directos hasta 2050 | Enagás

Y cuando empecemos a usa hidrógeno renovable, tienen la escopeta cargada.

Con esto lo que quiero decir, es que no corren peligro de quedarse obsoletos a futuro.
Está diversificada geográficamente, sobretodo en Sudamérica y en España es oligopolística.

Buen dividendo con un payout de un 8% aprox. Ingresos estables aunque sufrirán en los próximos años según se vayan cerrando ciclos combinados, por eso la importancia de que se estén enfocando correctamente a futuro.

Sobre los 20-22€ es para entrar sin pensárselo, teniendo en cuenta que en los próximos 5 años es posible que sufran con la transición renovable, cierre de plantas de ciclo combinado y que esta reestructuración a futuro está bien planteada, pero llevará su tiempo

Ahora mismo veo más segura REE por este motivo, la electricidad no necesita de esta transición, es coger y conectar las nuevas plantas renovables a la red de Alta Tensión y a cobrar €€€€€€

Sólo una diferencia escandalosa de PER o Payout (cosa que no se da) podría inclinar la balanza a favor de Enagás en mi opinión, ambas tienen un gran nivel de activos a largo plazo en los que deben invertir año a año, pero REE no va a necesitar de la transformación de dichos activos que Enagás sí que va a necesitar

Ahora, con los nuevos CUPS a construir para las estaciones de carga de coches eléctricos con fácilmente +300 / 400 kW van a ser nuevos CUPS con su correspondiente factura y su pago al Operador del Sistema, así que a pasar por caja

Tienen puede decirse que lista de espera para enchufar centrales renovables de las recientes subastas del PP... lo que echa para atrás en REE es que hay un gobierno socialcomunista detrás que sabe que es una empresa estratégica y ha impuesto a una enchufada como presidenta

Los analistas avisan: "La salida de Sevilla frena la estrategia y la internacionalización"

En REE están en un 20% mientras que en Enagás estás limitado a tener máximo un 5% de la empresa
En la primera además, la internacionalización está paralizada para mantener la retribución al accionista


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Me encaja más un PER 56 en Alibaba, teniendo en cuenta que la gente está dispuesta a pagar mucho por las perspectivas de aumento de márgenes y beneficios que tienen
> 
> Míratela y nos cuentas, a mi me sale para meter a partir de 160$ aprox



A mi me sigue saliendo PER 40. Quizá es que en Yahoo ya cuentan el primer trimestre de 2020 en el TTM (que siendo una empresa china no debe haber sido muy bueno). Si sigue creciendo al 40% anual 160$ es un buen precio. La verdad es que dudo que baje mucho más...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi me sigue saliendo PER 40. Quizá es que en Yahoo ya cuentan el primer trimestre de 2020 en el TTM (que siendo una empresa china no debe haber sido muy bueno). Si sigue creciendo al 40% anual 160$ es un buen precio. La verdad es que dudo que baje mucho más...



Puede que esta semana se ponga para meterla un cartucho
Supongo que esta empresa no encaja mucho con tu filosofía de inversión, no?


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Puede que esta semana se ponga para meterla un cartucho
> Supongo que esta empresa no encaja mucho con tu filosofía de inversión, no?



Para nada  Aunque en este caso es porque es de China y no me fío de nada de lo que sale de ahí. Cualquier día el gobierno chino le da por expropiarte la empresa y estás jodido. Si no fuera de allí me gustaría mucho más que Amazon.

Si me tuviera que meter en el sector iría a Rakuten. O bueno, esto habría dicho hace 2 años. En 2019 se metieron una hostia considerable y no se si van a poder volver al ritmo de crecimiento que tenían antes...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Te has mirado Broadcom(competidor de Intel), y Coresite(REIT de centro de datos)?
> 
> Junto con IBM son mis tecnológicas con tres posiciones muy pequeñas. Aunque Core puede considerarse a medio camino entre tecnológica e infraestructura, y además ya ha recuperado los niveles pre-covid.



Directamente ni conocía estas empresas


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para nada  Aunque en este caso es porque es de China y no me fío de nada de lo que sale de ahí. Cualquier día el gobierno chino le da por expropiarte la empresa y estás jodido. Si no fuera de allí me gustaría mucho más que Amazon.
> 
> Si me tuviera que meter en el sector iría a Rakuten. O bueno, esto habría dicho hace 2 años. En 2019 se metieron una hostia considerable y no se si van a poder volver al ritmo de crecimiento que tenían antes...



Quien no arriesga no gana. Tampoco parece que China sea muy propicia a expropiar... son comunistas con cierto control. ¿Por qué ves ese riesgo?

Son comunistas en lo social, pero a nivel empresarial, parecen bastante proteccionistas con el sector privado. Mira con Huawei


----------



## IQMaxx (10 Abr 2020)

Interesante, veo q REE tienee negocio en peru, ecuador y brasil, ademas d poseer hispasat. Pero el grueso del beneficio proviene d españa


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> Interesante, veo q REE tienee negocio en peru, ecuador y brasil, ademas d poseer hispasat. Pero el grueso del beneficio proviene d españa



Eso es una mierda y más mierda que va a ser a 5 años vista, hasta que se recupere la retribución anterior al Operador del Sistema

Yo sinceramente, con la de empresas buenas americanas que tenemos al alcance, en España sólo metería en Inditex, Iberdrola o Aena.

Tal vez ACS se puede poner barata pensando en el largo plazo, o Ferrovial es muy buena empresa, pero está muy cara para su endeudamiento. Lo mismo digo de Acciona, gran tapada con su división de energía. Pero para eso te metes en Vestas, Siemens...

Enagás ya ha sufrido un hachazo de los socialcomunistas y el soplapollas de la coleta ya ha amenazado con nacionalizar empresas de electricidad. Me da mucho respeto todo eso


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

A mi no me preocupa que sean "comunistas". A mi me preocupa el autoritarismo y las prácticas mafiosas. Conozco de primera mano a profesores de inglés y español en China que les han expropiado las academias. No es una expropiación tradicional en el sentido de que te quitan la empresa y te compensan de alguna forma. El método nunca es el mismo, pero básicamente los extorsionan para que tengan que malvender sus academias a dirigentes del partido o a personajes influyentes. Si no lo haces puede que te encuentres con que a tus familiares no paran de llamarlos por la noche o con que a tus hijos les ponen malas notas en el colegio (estos dos ejemplos literalmente han pasado con conocidos míos). Sé de un pobre hombre que tuvo que huir de China dejando atrás un negocio de 7 cifras anuales porque el dirigente de turno del partido llamó a la población a que le hicieran boicot. Un día su hijo volvió a casa y le dijo que un hombre lo había parado por la calle y le había dicho que si su padre no se iba del país lo matarían mientras durmiese.

Desde que Winnie the Pooh se ha hecho dictador de por vida y desde que Trump declaró la guerra comercial que se han vuelto mucho más duros con los extranjeros. Estoy seguro de que si eres chino y estás a favor del partido no te van a tocar mucho los huevos, pero a alguien de fuera...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi no me preocupa que sean "comunistas". A mi me preocupa el autoritarismo y las prácticas mafiosas. Conozco de primera mano a profesores de inglés y español en China que les han expropiado las academias. No es una expropiación tradicional en el sentido de que te quitan la empresa y te compensan de alguna forma. El método nunca es el mismo, pero básicamente los extorsionan para que tengan que malvender sus academias a dirigentes del partido o a personajes influyentes. Si no lo haces puede que te encuentres con que a tus familiares no paran de llamarlos por la noche o con que a tus hijos les ponen malas notas en el colegio (estos dos ejemplos literalmente han pasado con conocidos míos). Sé de un pobre hombre que tuvo que huir de China dejando atrás un negocio de 7 cifras anuales porque el dirigente de turno del partido llamó a la población a que le hicieran boicot. Un día su hijo volvió a casa y le dijo que un hombre lo había parado por la calle y le había dicho que si su padre no se iba del país lo matarían mientras durmiese.
> 
> Desde que Winnie the Pooh se ha hecho dictador de por vida y desde que Trump declaró la guerra comercial que se han vuelto mucho más duros con los extranjeros. Estoy seguro de que si eres chino y estás a favor del partido no te van a tocar mucho los huevos, pero a alguien de fuera...



Pero una cosa son unas academias y otra la empresa más valiosa de China...


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi no me preocupa que sean "comunistas". A mi me preocupa el autoritarismo y las prácticas mafiosas. Conozco de primera mano a profesores de inglés y español en China que les han expropiado las academias. No es una expropiación tradicional en el sentido de que te quitan la empresa y te compensan de alguna forma. El método nunca es el mismo, pero básicamente los extorsionan para que tengan que malvender sus academias a dirigentes del partido o a personajes influyentes. Si no lo haces puede que te encuentres con que a tus familiares no paran de llamarlos por la noche o con que a tus hijos les ponen malas notas en el colegio (estos dos ejemplos literalmente han pasado con conocidos míos). Sé de un pobre hombre que tuvo que huir de China dejando atrás un negocio de 7 cifras anuales porque el dirigente de turno del partido llamó a la población a que le hicieran boicot. Un día su hijo volvió a casa y le dijo que un hombre lo había parado por la calle y le había dicho que si su padre no se iba del país lo matarían mientras durmiese.
> 
> Desde que Winnie the Pooh se ha hecho dictador de por vida y desde que Trump declaró la guerra comercial que se han vuelto mucho más duros con los extranjeros. Estoy seguro de que si eres chino y estás a favor del partido no te van a tocar mucho los huevos, pero a alguien de fuera...



Este tipo de cosas pasan en algunos paises. Si tienes exposición a esos paises por cuestiones personales (familiares) lo entiendes todo mucho mejor.
Especialmente lo de las prácticas mafiosas y la inseguridad jurídica.


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Cuando meta en tecnológicas voy a meter en las buenas de verdad (FAANG) porque en las otras siempre se acaban presentando oportunidades
> 
> Ahora la oportunidad es para las buenas empresas



Bueno cuestión de gustos. Broadcom capitaliza más de 100.000 millones a pesar de la caída, y tiene muchas ventajas competitivas. 

De las FAANG me parecen buenas Google y Apple, en facebook y Netflix no invertiría. Amazon puede ser interesante, pero no a estos precios, ni siquiera a la mitad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Bueno cuestión de gustos. Broadcom capitaliza más de 100.000 millones a pesar de la caída, y tiene muchas ventajas competitivas.
> 
> De las FAANG me parecen buenas Google y Apple, en facebook y Netflix no invertiría. Amazon puede ser interesante, pero no a estos precios, ni siquiera a la mitad.



Que ventajas competitivas tiene Broadcom respecto a sus competidores?


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

@yokese20 mírate el MSCI World Small Cap UCITS ETF, está en mínimos prácticamente, lo podemos comprar en € y tiene detrás a MSCI

Además, con exposición global, a posibles Small Caps asiáticas

iShares MSCI World Small Cap UCITS ETF | WSML

Los demás cómo veis el tema Small Caps? Diversificación mundial o enfocada a USA?

Realmente este ETF, casi todo lo tiene en USA, y en menor medida Europa, Japón y Australia...

Está a un PER de 13,8 y PB de 1,38

Vamos, que pueden salir las cuentas para hincarle el diente


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Bueno cuestión de gustos. Broadcom capitaliza más de 100.000 millones a pesar de la caída, y tiene muchas ventajas competitivas.
> 
> De las FAANG me parecen buenas Google y Apple, en facebook y Netflix no invertiría. Amazon puede ser interesante, pero no a estos precios, ni siquiera a la mitad.



Facebook ya digo en el OP que es una inversión a medio plazo y no para mantener. Sólo porque se ponga barata (no lo está ahora mismo) y las otras FAANG no estén a tiro


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Fijaos en el MSCI Spain Index a 31/03/2020

https://www.msci.com/documents/10199/4709871b-3007-4412-b36c-1191ab80d5bd

En qué empresa tienen un 20.59%? Sorpresa

Lo que me sorprende es que todavía tengan a PacoBanco en segundo posición


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que ventajas competitivas tiene Broadcom respecto a sus competidores?



Yo me la planteé como una alternativa a Intel que no llegaba a mis precios de compra.

Esta bastante bien posicionada en patentes, el núcleo de la empresa no deja de ser un negocio industrial. Y la compra de Symantec le da un mix de negocio bastante potente. 

Otro factor importante para mi es su dividendo más alto de lo habitual en el sector.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Yo me la planteé como una alternativa a Intel que no llegaba a mis precios de compra.
> 
> Esta bastante bien posicionada en patentes, el núcleo de la empresa no deja de ser un negocio industrial. Y la compra de Symantec le da un mix de negocio bastante potente.
> 
> Otro factor importante para mi es su dividendo más alto de lo habitual en el sector.



Buenas, creo que te he visto poco por el foro, así que no conozco tu estilo de inversión

Qué directrices llevas? En cuanto a sectores, entradas escalonadas, o si ya has entrado con todo, o si estás esperando... etc


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Tienes que estar un poco loco o tener info privilegiada para meter dinero a banca a medio plazo, en mi opinión



Por ahora mi única exposición al sector financiero sería a través de Berkshire Hathaway

Wells Fargo sólo si vuelve a poner a un PER de 7. Tiene un balance impecable, si llega una oleada de impagos tiene músculo para mantenerse, y va a salir reforzado a largo plazo

En mi opinión, claro


----------



## Concursante (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Por ahora mi única exposición al sector financiero sería a través de Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> Wells Fargo sólo si vuelve a poner a un PER de 7. Tiene un balance impecable, si llega una oleada de impagos tiene músculo para mantenerse, y va a salir reforzado a largo plazo
> 
> En mi opinión, claro



Es posible shur, como recomendación en el sector de tecnologicas/IA podrias mirar empresas como AMD, Alibaba o empresas alternativas Intel (la veo demasoado cara, más aún que las anteriores).

A alibaba le echaré el diente el dia que se acerque a las 17X mas o menos


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas, creo que te he visto poco por el foro, así que no conozco tu estilo de inversión
> 
> Qué directrices llevas? En cuanto a sectores, entradas escalonadas, o si ya has entrado con todo, o si estás esperando... etc



Bueno, yo invierto sobre todo pensando en la IF (independencia financiera), y por lo tanto en el dividendo. Supongo que conocen el movimiento, en Internet hay bastante información.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Bueno, yo invierto sobre todo pensando en la IF (independencia financiera), y por lo tanto en el dividendo. Supongo que conocen el movimiento, en Internet hay bastante información.



Supongo entonces que llevas una cartera tipo la de estos:

Cartera

Me llama la atención este blog, porque tienen una burrada de empresas en cartera, pero por lo que cuentan tampoco deben ser gente con mucho dinero. ¿Qué tendrán 1000€ de media en cada una de esas empresas? Si no, no me salen las cuentas

Tengo varias dividinderas en mi radar (AT&T, Iberdrola, Microsoft, Airbus en un futuro a medio plazo), pero no es mi prioridad... Tú que tienes mirado o qué llevas ahora? Si quieres compartirlo, claro. En España la mejor dividindera es Enagás de calle...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Es posible shur, como recomendación en el sector de tecnologicas/IA podrias mirar empresas como AMD, Alibaba o empresas alternativas Intel (la veo demasoado cara, más aún que las anteriores).
> 
> A alibaba le echaré el diente el dia que se acerque a las 17X mas o menos



AMD y Alibaba también están carísimas... de hecho Alibaba la hemos comentado en este mismo hilo

Y no tienen pinta de abaratarse... Antes que AMD, por relación calidad/precio metería en Qualcomm (va a hacer los procesadores de los nuevos iPhone) pero son empresas que no conozco bien y me da cosa meterme en ellas a esos precios (Me refiero a AMD, Qualcomm e Intel)


----------



## BABY (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Supongo entonces que llevas una cartera tipo la de estos:
> 
> Cartera
> 
> ...



Exacto, imposible llevar tantos valores sin que te fundan a comisiones. Y si por el dividendo tienes que tributar 2 veces por que la empresa sea extranjera, apaga y vámonos. No acabo de ver lo de la independencia financiera a base de dividendos, llega una crisis de estas y te quedas tieso pues se suele suprimir y el valor de la cartera te puede bajar un 40% facilmente. El capital mínimo necesario para empezar a verle la punta son 300.000€. A día de hoy los 2 mejores valores son Enagás y ACS. La primera lo va a seguir dando, la segunda, no estoy tan seguro.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Exacto, imposible llevar tantos valores sin que te fundan a comisiones. Y si por el dividendo tienes que tributar 2 veces por que la empresa sea extranjera, apaga y vámonos. No acabo de ver lo de la independencia financiera a base de dividendos, llega una crisis de estas y te quedas tieso pues se suele suprimir y el valor de la cartera te puede bajar un 40% facilmente. El capital mínimo necesario para empezar a verle la punta son 300.000€. A día de hoy los 2 mejores valores son Enagás y ACS. La primera lo va a seguir dando, la segunda, no estoy tan seguro.



Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que con las acciones americanas te retienen un 15% y puedes recuperar ese 15% en la declaración posterior, no es tan grave

Pero con acciones alemanas o francesas estás bien jodido


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Supongo entonces que llevas una cartera tipo la de estos:
> 
> Cartera
> 
> ...



Si, algo parecido. De hecho los conozco, el universo inversor español es un pañuelo. Aunque yo tengo más empresas.

El tema de las comisiones no es para tanto. En Degiro se compran americanas desde 0,50, en IB desde 0,35. Españolas a 2 euros etc...

Enagas es muy buena empresa, yo he ampliado en las bajadas. Ahora mismo mi posición más grande, quizás demasiado, es la española PRIM.

Americanas y holandesas no tienen doble retención rellenando el formulario correspondiente. Las Inglesas no tienen retención, excepto los REIT, después tú te apañas con hacienda.


----------



## IQMaxx (10 Abr 2020)

a mi me han clavado la doble retencion en los dividendos d empresas francesas y alemanas q tenia en cartera, y hacienda NO me devolvio ni un euro. Para q veais como son...


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Si, algo parecido. De hecho los conozco, el universo inversor español es un pañuelo. Aunque yo tengo más empresas.
> 
> El tema de las comisiones no es para tanto. En Degiro se compran americanas desde 0,50, en IB desde 0,35. Españolas a 2 euros etc...
> 
> ...



Y por curiosidad... La gente de ese blog debe tener un dineral metido ahí para que les compense, no? Tampoco parece que sean ricos, para llevar tantas empresas deben llevar una media de 1000€ en cada una, si no, no me lo explico


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Y por curiosidad... La gente de ese blog debe tener un dineral metido ahí para que les compense, no? Tampoco parece que sean ricos, para llevar tantas empresas deben llevar una media de 1000€ en cada una, si no, no me lo explico



No lo sé, la gente no suele compartir tanto. 

Blog como ese tienes muchos, hay gente con carteras de más de 100 empresas. Con las comisiones de Degiro o IB tampoco es raro hacer compras de 100 euros.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> No lo sé, la gente no suele compartir tanto.
> 
> Blog como ese tienes muchos, hay gente con carteras de más de 100 empresas. Con las comisiones de Degiro o IB tampoco es raro hacer compras de 100 euros.



No te digo que no... Pero... Qué dividendo te puede dar meter 100€ a una empresa?


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No te digo que no... Pero... Qué dividendo te puede dar meter 100€ a una empresa?



Evidentemente el dividendo es proporcional a la inversión. Sí metes 100 euros a una empresa que da el 5% te da 5 euros al año.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

escabel dijo:


> Evidentemente el dividendo es proporcional a la inversión. Sí metes 100 euros a una empresa que da el 5% te da 5 euros al año.



Por eso digo que no me cuadra. Sin saber lo que meten, para que con tantas empresas tengas nos ingresos decentes para aspirar a la independencia financiera, como mínimo debes tener 1000€ (como poquísimo) en cada empresa y que con 30 empresas te de algo que puedas notar


----------



## BABY (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No te digo que no... Pero... Qué dividendo te puede dar meter 100€ a una empresa?



Yo pienso (sin tener mucha idea, eso si) que con 8-10 valores (con 10-20K por valor) ya vas bien servido. Para todo lo demás están los fondos de inversión o los ETF. Yo antes de la represión financiera jugaba con renta fija corporativa y es con lo que más he ganado, intentando comprarla barata y cobrando buenos dividendos hasta vencimiento (si no había movidas, que alguna hubo). Pero tener 40 valores con poca cantidad, no lo veo operativo.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Tras pensarlo, he descartado tanto REE como Enagás

¿Motivos? Con estas rebajas y las que vienen, hay defensivas y operadores de sistemas en situaciones oligopolísticas que tienen un descuento mucho mejor y una potencial revalorización más atractiva, lo cual les hace más apetecibles para comprar a corto plazo.
De estas dos empresas, ambas son acciones que siempre oscilan los mismos valores y en algún renuncio se las podrá pillar en alguna bajada. Además, REE ha cambiado de presidenta recientemente por una enchufada puesta a dedo por el PSOE y no me gustan las empresas en reestructuración. Y siempre tenemos la sombra del Coletariado amenazando con nacionalizar

En España aún queda mucha sangría por delante, y se las podrá comprar de nuevo a buen precio

En su lugar, barajo tanto el sector petrolero como teleco: Enbridge, AT&T principalmente, o incluso algunos de los 4 TSOs de Alemania (E.ON, EnBW, RWE, Vattenfall)


----------



## escabel (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Por eso digo que no me cuadra. Sin saber lo que meten, para que con tantas empresas tengas nos ingresos decentes para aspirar a la independencia financiera, como mínimo debes tener 1000€ (como poquísimo) en cada empresa y que con 30 empresas te de algo que puedas notar



Se suele decir que la independencia financiera es una carrera de fondo. Minimo 10-15 años con una buena disciplina de ahorro e inversión.


----------



## BABY (10 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Tras pensarlo, he descartado tanto REE como Enagás
> 
> ¿Motivos? Con estas rebajas y las que vienen, hay defensivas y operadores de sistemas en situaciones oligopolísticas que tienen un descuento mucho mejor y una potencial revalorización más atractiva, lo cual les hace más apetecibles para comprar a corto plazo.
> De estas dos empresas, ambas son acciones que siempre oscilan los mismos valores y en algún renuncio se las podrá pillar en alguna bajada. Además, REE ha cambiado de presidenta recientemente por una enchufada puesta a dedo por el PSOE y no me gustan las empresas en reestructuración. Y siempre tenemos la sombra del Coletariado amenazando con nacionalizar
> ...




¿Las has descartado para el corto plazo o entrarías si dan un bajón?. Enagas a 15-16€ o REE a 13-14€ son entrada segura para mi. Enagas por delante por lo que he puesto en rojo de tu comentario (y por delante de REE tengo a Iberdrola). No se si las veremos.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Las has descartado para el corto plazo o entrarías si dan un bajón?. Enagas a 15-16€ o REE a 13-14€ son entrada segura para mi. Enagas por delante por lo que he puesto en rojo de tu comentario (y por delante de REE tengo a Iberdrola). No se si las veremos.



Ahora mismo, con la cantidad de empresas buenas que hay al alcance, se me ocurren varios operadores de red a los que entraría antes

Expaña con un gobierno deseando nacionalizar empresas no me inspira mucha confianza

Si se ponen tiradas, compraría obviamente, pero eso implicaría un PB de en torno al 1.2 cosa difícil


----------



## Hastiado (11 Abr 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Es posible shur, como recomendación en el sector de tecnologicas/IA podrias mirar empresas como AMD, Alibaba o empresas alternativas Intel (la veo demasoado cara, más aún que las anteriores).
> 
> A alibaba le echaré el diente el dia que se acerque a las 17X mas o menos






Frostituto dijo:


> Tras pensarlo, he descartado tanto REE como Enagás
> 
> ¿Motivos? Con estas rebajas y las que vienen, hay defensivas y operadores de sistemas en situaciones oligopolísticas que tienen un descuento mucho mejor y una potencial revalorización más atractiva, lo cual les hace más apetecibles para comprar a corto plazo.
> De estas dos empresas, ambas son acciones que siempre oscilan los mismos valores y en algún renuncio se las podrá pillar en alguna bajada. Además, REE ha cambiado de presidenta recientemente por una enchufada puesta a dedo por el PSOE y no me gustan las empresas en reestructuración. Y siempre tenemos la sombra del Coletariado amenazando con nacionalizar
> ...





Frostituto dijo:


> AMD y Alibaba también están carísimas... de hecho Alibaba la hemos comentado en este mismo hilo
> 
> Y no tienen pinta de abaratarse... Antes que AMD, por relación calidad/precio metería en Qualcomm (va a hacer los procesadores de los nuevos iPhone) pero son empresas que no conozco bien y me da cosa meterme en ellas a esos precios (Me refiero a AMD, Qualcomm e Intel)



Os cito a ambos porque os puedo hablar de AMD,ATT,Alibaba e Intel (de Enagas y REE ya se ha hablado bastante en el foro, asi que poco tengo que discutir.

AMD la compre en 2017 a precio de derribo a 13 USD, y la vendi si no recuerdo mal a 26 USD,sacandole un 80% de beneficio limpio. Luego me arrepentí viendo como ha ido subiendo con el paso del tiempo pero uno nunca sabe como va a subir la cotización en el futuro. Aun asi, al precio al que esta(creo que son 48 USD) voy a volver entrar a medio plazo por 2 motivos

-La 5 generación de consolas como Playstation y XBOX van a llevar montados sus procesadores
- Hay rumores fuertes en la industria que los próximos Macbook pueden llevar sus procesadores

Aun asi, solo por el primer motivo, va a ser una maquina de facturación durante los próximos 5-7 años pero, el problema es que tiene un PER de 167 y es lo unico que me echaría para atrás a la hora de invertir aun asi, es un MUST para llevar en cualquier cartera de tecnología americana.

Alibaba fue la primera accion que compre, y la compre cara, ya que compre a 189 USD pero claro, cambie el euro en ese momento a 1,17 USD,con lo cual es una gran ventaja para mi. La he llegado a ver en Máximos de 230 USD pero aun asi, es una accion que voy a dejar siempre en mi cartera, primero por ser la gran competidora de Amazon y segundo, por el gran mercado que tiene. A estos precios, aunque penséis que este algo cara, creo que merece la pena ya que va a ser una empresa que solo puedo ir a mas.

Intel la compre tambien a 50 USD, y pienso que es bueno la competencia que tiene en el sector, ya que esta bastante acomodada.La he visto en Máximos de 70 USD, honestamente, si tengo que elegir entre esta o AMD, me quedaría con esta ultima.

AT&T fue una de mis ultimas compras a finales de Noviembre,algo cara a 37 USD, y ahora esta a muy buen precio por si quereis entrar( descuento del 30%). Si no os gusta o convence, os aconsejaría otra del sector bastante buena( no la tengo) que es T-Mobile US.

Espero que os haya servido por si os aclara alguna duda


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Os cito a ambos porque os puedo hablar de AMD,ATT,Alibaba e Intel (de Enagas y REE ya se ha hablado bastante en el foro, asi que poco tengo que discutir.
> 
> AMD la compre en 2017 a precio de derribo a 13 USD, y la vendi si no recuerdo mal a 26 USD,sacandole un 80% de beneficio limpio. Luego me arrepentí viendo como ha ido subiendo con el paso del tiempo pero uno nunca sabe como va a subir la cotización en el futuro. Aun asi, al precio al que esta(creo que son 48 USD) voy a volver entrar a medio plazo por 2 motivos
> 
> ...



Me chirría un poco de AMD además del PER brutal, que parece que tiene unos margenes muy bajos, y además el incremento de ingresos en los últimos dos años no es nada que permita pensar en un PER 160. Alguna información al respecto?


----------



## Hastiado (11 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me chirría un poco de AMD además del PER brutal, que parece que tiene unos margenes muy bajos, y además el incremento de ingresos en los últimos dos años no es nada que permita pensar en un PER 160. Alguna información al respecto?



Estoy de acuerdo con el tema del margen bruto, es un 43% y en el sector la media esta en un 53%, por lo visto su objetivo es subir precios para llegar al 50% en 2020 pero, con la crisis del coronavirus, va a estar difícil, para 2021 o máximo 2022 seria posible.

Una cosa que no había fijado en AMD es el nivel de deuda a largo plazo, que es del 17% cuando la media del sector suele ser del 40%.

Ya te digo @arriba/abajo si dudas en alguna del sector, meteria AMD por el futuro que tiene ante si por delante(ya solo con los ingresos de ventas de procesadores para Sony y Microsoft para la nueva generación de consolas es una bomba).


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el tema del margen bruto, es un 43% y en el sector la media esta en un 53%, por lo visto su objetivo es subir precios para llegar al 50% en 2020 pero, con la crisis del coronavirus, va a estar difícil, para 2021 o máximo 2022 seria posible.
> 
> Una cosa que no había fijado en AMD es el nivel de deuda a largo plazo, que es del 17% cuando la media del sector suele ser del 40%.
> 
> Ya te digo @arriba/abajo si dudas en alguna del sector, meteria AMD por el futuro que tiene ante si por delante(ya solo con los ingresos de ventas de procesadores para Sony y Microsoft para la nueva generación de consolas es una bomba).



No lo dudo, pero joder PER 160. Para justificar eso tendrían que multiplicar por 7 sus ventas en cinco años. Y por muchas consolas y MacBooks no sé si dará.parabesas tasas de crecimiento


----------



## nololeo (11 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que con las acciones americanas te retienen un 15% y puedes recuperar ese 15% en la declaración posterior, no es tan grave
> 
> Pero con acciones alemanas o francesas estás bien jodido



Hola, sólo he comprado hasta ahora acciones españolas, y por lo que has dicho
si compro acciones USA ¿se establece una retención diferente a que si fueran españolas, como funcionaría?
Gracias


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Os cito a ambos porque os puedo hablar de AMD,ATT,Alibaba e Intel (de Enagas y REE ya se ha hablado bastante en el foro, asi que poco tengo que discutir.
> 
> AMD la compre en 2017 a precio de derribo a 13 USD, y la vendi si no recuerdo mal a 26 USD,sacandole un 80% de beneficio limpio. Luego me arrepentí viendo como ha ido subiendo con el paso del tiempo pero uno nunca sabe como va a subir la cotización en el futuro. Aun asi, al precio al que esta(creo que son 48 USD) voy a volver entrar a medio plazo por 2 motivos
> 
> ...



De AT&T aún tengo que aclararme cómo van a asumir la absorción de HBO Max y si con el 5G van a ser pioneros. Porque si no, le veo muy poco % de crecimiento respecto al precio actual

¿Sabes algo al respecto? Tengo pendiente informarme

AMD no tiene pinta de que vaya a bajar, la tiene todo el mundo en el radar y eso me echa para atrás por el sobreprecio que nos pueden colar


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el tema del margen bruto, es un 43% y en el sector la media esta en un 53%, por lo visto su objetivo es subir precios para llegar al 50% en 2020 pero, con la crisis del coronavirus, va a estar difícil, para 2021 o máximo 2022 seria posible.
> 
> Una cosa que no había fijado en AMD es el nivel de deuda a largo plazo, que es del 17% cuando la media del sector suele ser del 40%.
> 
> Ya te digo @arriba/abajo si dudas en alguna del sector, meteria AMD por el futuro que tiene ante si por delante(ya solo con los ingresos de ventas de procesadores para Sony y Microsoft para la nueva generación de consolas es una bomba).



Hay alguna lectura al respecto donde se pueda uno informar de qué marcas van a llevar procesadores AMD?
Lo último que se del sector es que los iPhone 5G llevarán Qualcomm


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

nololeo dijo:


> Hola, sólo he comprado hasta ahora acciones españolas, y por lo que has dicho
> si compro acciones USA ¿se establece una retención diferente a que si fueran españolas, como funcionaría?
> Gracias



USA retiene un 15% en origen que se puede recuperar en la declaración
Y España retiene el 19% en destino o lo que corresponda según tramo del IRPF


----------



## lagasale (11 Abr 2020)

Buen día!! les dejo el resumen semanal del IBEX35, pero que aplica a todos los mercados!!
Hermoso soporte para empezar a pagar a largo plazo... sin indicadores raros de ningún tipo. 
IBEX 35 en los últimos 5 días: camino recorrido y noticias descontadas - AccionesHoy.com


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Os cito a ambos porque os puedo hablar de AMD,ATT,Alibaba e Intel (de Enagas y REE ya se ha hablado bastante en el foro, asi que poco tengo que discutir.
> 
> AMD la compre en 2017 a precio de derribo a 13 USD, y la vendi si no recuerdo mal a 26 USD,sacandole un 80% de beneficio limpio. Luego me arrepentí viendo como ha ido subiendo con el paso del tiempo pero uno nunca sabe como va a subir la cotización en el futuro. Aun asi, al precio al que esta(creo que son 48 USD) voy a volver entrar a medio plazo por 2 motivos
> 
> ...



He estado viendo esta tarde que la ventaja competitiva de AMD son sus precios. Ahora bien, si Intel y NVIDIA redujesen sus grandes márgenes (20%) aprox para acercarse a los precios de AMD, que opera a un margen medio del 5%, qué pasaría con esta última? qué es lo que ha hecho a AMD resurgir en estos últimos años aparte de su precio?

Es el gran peligro que le veo

Estimo un precio de entrada entre los 39-41$


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Lista de la compra para esta semana:

- Berkshire Hathaway: Esperando una nueva bajada en el mercado. Si no se produce, no se entra en nada. Ya cotiza a un PER de 5,8 y un PB de 1,1 por lo que vería justo entrar, pero teniendo en cuenta que el mercado aún tiene que corregir, se puede arañar un poco la entrada. Me gustaría entrar sobre los 175$

Va a ser mi única exposición al sector financiero

-ETF BlackRock SP Small Caps: Como ya digo en el OP, muchos expertos apuntan a que la indexación pasiva está inflando los grandes valores y olvidando los pequeños, por lo que las Small Caps están bastante olvidadas. Este ETF se encuentra a un PER de 12,81 y por tanto podría entrarle ya. Como con todo, susceptible de la próxima corrección

- Alibaba: Llevo toda la tarde estudiando su negocio y AliExpress, que es lo que conocemos, es sólo la punta del iceberg. El que cotice a un PB de 4,9 con toda la cantidad de activos que tiene no es mala señal, pero aún tiene que bajar un poco más, la espero sobre los 160$


----------



## Hastiado (12 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> He estado viendo esta tarde que la ventaja competitiva de AMD son sus precios. Ahora bien, si Intel y NVIDIA redujesen sus grandes márgenes (20%) aprox para acercarse a los precios de AMD, que opera a un margen medio del 5%, qué pasaría con esta última? qué es lo que ha hecho a AMD resurgir en estos últimos años aparte de su precio?
> 
> Es el gran peligro que le veo
> 
> Estimo un precio de entrada entre los 39-41$



Para mi AMD solo con el mercado de PS5 y XBOX tiene ya mucho ganado por delante. Te adjunto enlaces para lo que me pedías de XBOX y PS5

https://www.amd.com/es/xbox-one-case-study
Sony confirma que PS5 tendrá CPU AMD Zen 2, GPU Navi, SSD y retrocompatibilidad

Va a equipar los servidores cloud para IBM y Microsoft Azure

https://www.amd.com/en/press-releas...essors-power-new-ibm-cloud-bare-metal-servers
https://www.amd.com/en/press-releas...sors-and-amd-radeon-instinct-mi25-gpus-extend

Y ya tambien tienes los portátiles ASUS.Encima va a pagar un sponsorizacion del equipo de Formula 1 de Mercedes.

Poco mas puedo añadir. Por cierto Frostituto, un favor que te pediría seria si tienes en tu análisis Shell, estoy pensando en meter en cartera y me gustaría saber que opinion tienes acerca de ella.

Gracias


----------



## chema1970 (12 Abr 2020)

Tras un análisis he visto una cartera solo con cuatro acciones, Google berkshire Inditex y LVMH, que os parecen, habría que esperar otra bajada?
Aparte de un etc global...


----------



## Frostituto (12 Abr 2020)

Hastiado dijo:


> Para mi AMD solo con el mercado de PS5 y XBOX tiene ya mucho ganado por delante. Te adjunto enlaces para lo que me pedías de XBOX y PS5
> 
> https://www.amd.com/es/xbox-one-case-study
> Sony confirma que PS5 tendrá CPU AMD Zen 2, GPU Navi, SSD y retrocompatibilidad
> ...



Abriré una pequeña posición en AMD si se pone sobre los 40$. Por tener algo ahí no pasa nada

Pues de Shell a grandes rasgos puedo decirte que a medio plazo meterse en petróleo no es mala inversión, pero no es la mejor. La automoción con motores de combustión tiene los años contados, y la gente se irá saliendo conforme vayan viendo que el coche eléctrico va siendo viable en determinados países (China y países del norte de Europa sobre todo) y que la tecnología de propulsión con hidrógeno (su almacenamiento todavía no está muy claro) también es viable

Si ves que se vuelve a poner a tiro, metería porque por fundamentales Total y Shell están tiradas. Pero a futuro no me lo quedaría.
Si bien es cierto que se están metiendo en el mundo renovable, no tienen la ventaja de las Iberdrola, EDF, EDP, Engie o Enel y tienen que ir a golpe de talonario comprando proyectos adjudicados a empresas más pequeñas, con su correspondiente sobrecoste

Vamos, que si quieres comprar barato y soltar con una buena plusvalía, cojonudo. A largo plazo no está mal, pero no me acabo de fiar. Hay opciones mejores en el sector energético


----------



## Frostituto (12 Abr 2020)

chema1970 dijo:


> Tras un análisis he visto una cartera solo con cuatro acciones, Google berkshire Inditex y LVMH, que os parecen, habría que esperar otra bajada?
> Aparte de un etc global...



Pues depende de qué precio medio tengan en cada posición


----------



## Frostituto (14 Abr 2020)

Ampliada aportación en el MSCI Emerging Markets al encontrarse a un PER y PB muy atractivos. Por lo demás continúo en liquidez y con las siguientes empresas en el radar, por orden de preferencia y en el entorno de los siguientes precios:

- TESLA 5XX$ (Me da la impresión de que va a estar lateral entre 5XX - 7XX para acabar rompiendo tendencia en no mucho)
- VISA 162$
- ALPHABET 1120$
- ALIBABA 170$
- BERKSHIRE 175$
- AMD 40$
- MICROSOFT 160$
- FACEBOOK 155$
- DISNEY 85$

Y luego otras como Starbucks, Pepsi Co y Square
De España ahora mismo no me planteo nada porque tenemos mucho por desangrarnos todavía desafortunadamente. Sólo me planteo Inditex, Iberdrola y Siemens Gamesa hoy día tras descartar Enagás y REE de forma temporal a no ser que se pongan a precios de derribo


----------



## Frostituto (14 Abr 2020)

Y Siemens Gamesa, para dentro de unos meses. No ahora


----------



## Frostituto (15 Abr 2020)

Pues lo que venía diciendo

Barclays asesta un tijeretazo a los precios objetivos de todo el sector energético español por su exposición a Latinoamérica

Salva a Iberdrola y en menor medida, Acciona. Esta última está cara también ahora mismo


----------



## BABY (15 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ampliada aportación en el MSCI Emerging Markets al encontrarse a un PER y PB muy atractivos. Por lo demás continúo en liquidez y con las siguientes empresas en el radar, por orden de preferencia y en el entorno de los siguientes precios:
> 
> - TESLA 5XX$ (Me da la impresión de que va a estar lateral entre 5XX - 7XX para acabar rompiendo tendencia en no mucho)
> - VISA 162$
> ...



Le metes a Facebook antes que a Apple?


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ampliada aportación en el MSCI Emerging Markets al encontrarse a un PER y PB muy atractivos. Por lo demás continúo en liquidez y con las siguientes empresas en el radar, por orden de preferencia y en el entorno de los siguientes precios:
> 
> - TESLA 5XX$ (Me da la impresión de que va a estar lateral entre 5XX - 7XX para acabar rompiendo tendencia en no mucho)
> - VISA 162$
> ...



Esas empresas tienen los ojos de medio planeta . Demasiados pretendientes . La unica forma que veo que bajen es que la gente se quede sin pasta o la prefiera guardar porque vea un futuro incierto ( coronacrisis )

Edito : y no olvidemos de la aficion de dicho pais por el printing apenas amaga su bolsa .


----------



## Frostituto (15 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Esas empresas tienen los ojos de medio planeta . Demasiados pretendientes . La unica forma que veo que bajen es que la gente se quede sin pasta o la prefiera guardar porque vea un futuro incierto ( coronacrisis )



No tengo por qué meter a todas. Eso es un orden de preferencia
Y tengo otras en la recámara, esas son las principales


----------



## Frostituto (16 Abr 2020)

Primera compra:

Visa a 162$ con un pequeño porcentaje de liquidez


----------



## BABY (16 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Primera compra:
> 
> Visa a 162$ con un pequeño porcentaje de liquidez



Felicidades y ojalá que te salga bien. Buen precio.


----------



## Frostituto (16 Abr 2020)

Puesta orden en Tesla a 715$


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Puesta orden en Tesla a 715$



Lo mismo te entra hoy. Suerte. Y buena compra la de Visa


----------



## Frostituto (16 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo mismo te entra hoy. Suerte. Y buena compra la de Visa



Ni de coña, ya va para arriba como un cohete


----------



## Frostituto (16 Abr 2020)

Próximas compras a cortísimo plazo:

- Tesla
- Johnson&Johnson
- Ampliación de posición en MSCI Emerging Markets y MSCI World (ya enviada orden, porcentaje mínimo de liquidez, para ponderar precio a la baja)

Las tecnológicas no creo que se pongan a tiro en un tiempo, así que mejor ir entrando poco a poco en las empresas y promediando a la baja
Quiero ir comprando de aquí a Agosto, y luego ver cómo se comporta el asunto

LEY DE ORO: No comprar una empresa que esté subiendo ese mismo día. Sé que es absurdo, sobre todo con Tesla, pero bueno


----------



## zaero (16 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Hay alguna lectura al respecto donde se pueda uno informar de qué marcas van a llevar procesadores AMD?
> Lo último que se del sector es que los iPhone 5G llevarán Qualcomm



El tema de iPhone y Qualcomm viene de una demanda y un pifostio que tenían montado bastante importante, el culebron viene de largo.
La ventaja de Qualcomm es que a nivel de integración, son de los mejores situados para 5G en terminales móviles. 

Por otro lado... ¿estas noticias no están ya descontadas? AMD está subiendo porque sus últimos procesadores son la repolla... pero puede dejar de serlo en 2 años y darse la vuelta, como ya pasó hace años. Por cierto, me ha parecido ver que en cloud están empezando a montar sistemas ARM en lugar de x86/64.

Con todos estos temas, creo que hay (mucha) gente con mucha (más) información que nosotros. Cuando trabajas en este tipo de sectores te das cuenta que la información privilegiada... bueno, no es tan privilegiada, sino secretos a voces.


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> El tema de iPhone y Qualcomm viene de una demanda y un pifostio que tenían montado bastante importante, el culebron viene de largo.
> La ventaja de Qualcomm es que a nivel de integración, son de los mejores situados para 5G en terminales móviles.
> 
> Por otro lado... ¿estas noticias no están ya descontadas? AMD está subiendo porque sus últimos procesadores son la repolla... pero puede dejar de serlo en 2 años y darse la vuelta, como ya pasó hace años. Por cierto, me ha parecido ver que en cloud están empezando a montar sistemas ARM en lugar de x86/64.
> ...



Yo creo que con AMD hay que ser prudentes. Está a un PER altísimo basado en sus expectativas de futuro, pero no es un caso Amazon por ejemplo. A mí ahora mismo no me compensa pagar ese PER por una empresa de hardware teniendo a Microsoft y Google a un PER mucho mejor en relación a la calidad de la empresa y sabiendo que de aquí a 30 años con un 100% de seguridad vamos a seguir usando Office y el buscador de Google

Lo mismo digo con las VISA, lo mismo ya no usamos sus tarjetas y llevamos chips integrados en la piel, pero la infraestructura de transacción será de VISA

Podemos decir lo mismo de una tecnología tan cambiante como la de AMD? Que de un día para otro han pasado de ser de lo peor del mercado a superar al líder Intel debido a una mejora que sus ingenieros han implementado en el uso de todos los procesadores que fabrican?


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

Comprada Microsoft a 177$ con un 20% de liquidez

Motivo? Ya empiezan a salir noticias de curas día sí y día también y el Tito Trump va a reabrir la economía en nada. Veo un gran punto de entrada este precio para Microsoft, si cae, pondero a la baja

A la caza de Alibaba o Google. Tesla la veo muy inflada


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2020)

Me dan mucho asco las empresas burbujeadas y todo el Nasdaq lo está, pero hay que reconocer que son las que mejor van desde hace años.

Eso si, cuando les llegue la ostia que espero les llegue, jojojojo...


----------



## IQMaxx (17 Abr 2020)

Yo tb pienso q el nasdaq va a pinchar


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

He decidido meter el 50% de liquidez para tener una referencia donde partir. Todos los precios de compra me convencen a largo plazo tras analizar cada una de las empresas:

Google: 1278$
Microsoft: 177$
Alibaba: 209$

Lo sumamos a:

Iberdrola 9€
Visa 162$


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Me dan mucho asco las empresas burbujeadas y todo el Nasdaq lo está, pero hay que reconocer que son las que mejor van desde hace años.
> 
> Eso si, cuando les llegue la ostia que espero les llegue, jojojojo...



Seguramente bajen. Pero Microsoft tiene unas barreras de entrada acojonantes. La gente se especializa en sus productos, y es muyyyyyy difícil que los dejen. Seguramente, muramos usando Windows y Office. Además, me gusta la idea de su CEO de colaborar con las otras tech y no competir con ellas

Google. Pues cuando muramos, también seguiremos usando su buscador y seguramente Youtube. Está en valores del 9 de Marzo, cuando el bicho ya empezaba a asustar y mucho

Alibaba. He abierto una pequeña posición, veo que en los 209$ se atasca y no baja de ahí aún cuando se saca dinero de este valor "refugio" tendré opción de ponderarla más a la baja

Vamos, que yendo a largo plazo ya me siento cómodo con estos precios y no quiero arriesgar más. Cuando bajen más, pondero a la baja.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2020)

ya, pero si tanto te molan, porque no compraste en caídas? y compras ahora mas caro con el reboton que ha pegado, confias en vuelta en V o q ase


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ya, pero si tanto te molan, porque no compraste en caídas? y compras ahora mas caro con el reboton que ha pegado, confias en vuelta en V o q ase



No confío en vuelta en V y seguramente en Junio nos peguemos una ostia

Pero estoy metido en mi casa, no me gasto nada del sueldo y conservo aún un 50% de liquidez, si se da una más que probable bajada, podré ponderar precios a la baja

Y si no se da, ya tengo unos precios de partida que me gustan mucho. Especialmente el de Visa


----------



## tactics (17 Abr 2020)

Yo entiendo la postura, pero prefiero intentar comprar más barato.
El tema es que si no tienes acciones en las bajadas, tampoco las tendrás en las subidas, debe ser lo que piensas.
Saludos.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarvinVersor (17 Abr 2020)

Yo sigo a Alejandro Estebaranz en Youtube y publica buen contenido en lo que invertir ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

MarvinVersor dijo:


> Yo sigo a Alejandro Estebaranz en Youtube y publica buen contenido en lo que invertir ...



Pues no seas tan misterioso y comparte ideas aquí


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

Hombre, ya tardaba en salir Alejandro... Aunque no me extraña, ahora he visto su canal de Youtube y ha crecido un huevo.

El chaval (creo que tiene más años de los que aparenta, el pobre parece recién salido del instituto) suele presentar cosas interesantes. Así a bote pronto se me ocurren Umanis, Texhong Textile, MTY Food, Groupe Guillin... Todo compounders estables a precios muy razonables, de los que te sientes cómodo enseñando a tus partícipes. 100% buffettiano. De vez en cuando te sacaba alguna cosa rara tipo Keck Seng, que se parece más al tipo de empresa que me gusta a mi para medio plazo.

Esto de la época que aún se metía en small y mid caps. Luego su fondo de inversión se hizo muy grande y su cartera cambió de dirección. Empezó a meter empresas tipo Berkshire y Google (¿o era Facebook?) en su cartera. El contenido de su canal también cambió, se transformó en algo muy artificial y muy poco cercano. Sus vídeos antiguos tenían un encanto que no tienen los actuales. Desde entonces que no lo sigo.


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

MarvinVersor dijo:


> Yo sigo a Alejandro Estebaranz en Youtube y publica buen contenido en lo que invertir ...



Me miré su vídeo de Google cuando la estuve analizando


----------



## Frostituto (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Hombre, ya tardaba en salir Alejandro... Aunque no me extraña, ahora he visto su canal de Youtube y ha crecido un huevo.
> 
> El chaval (creo que tiene más años de los que aparenta, el pobre parece recién salido del instituto) suele presentar cosas interesantes. Así a bote pronto se me ocurren Umanis, Texhong Textile, MTY Food, Groupe Guillin... Todo compounders estables a precios muy razonables, de los que te sientes cómodo enseñando a tus partícipes. 100% buffettiano. De vez en cuando te sacaba alguna cosa rara tipo Keck Seng, que se parece más al tipo de empresa que me gusta a mi para medio plazo.
> 
> Esto de la época que aún se metía en small y mid caps. Luego su fondo de inversión se hizo muy grande y su cartera cambió de dirección. Empezó a meter empresas tipo Berkshire y Google (¿o era Facebook?) en su cartera. El contenido de su canal también cambió, se transformó en algo muy artificial y muy poco cercano. Sus vídeos antiguos tenían un encanto que no tienen los actuales. Desde entonces que no lo sigo.



Lleva Berkshire, Google y Facebook


----------



## Frostituto (18 Abr 2020)

tactics dijo:


> Yo entiendo la postura, pero prefiero intentar comprar más barato.
> El tema es que si no tienes acciones en las bajadas, tampoco las tendrás en las subidas, debe ser lo que piensas.
> Saludos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



No lo has podido expresar mejor


----------



## Frostituto (19 Abr 2020)

Esperando a Tesla en los 5XX$, si es que baja ahí. Presentan resultados en breves y no se esperan malos, con la nueva exposición a China

Y en Mayo, nueva tecnología de baterías


----------



## Frostituto (21 Abr 2020)

Nueva posición en Facebook en la próxima caída, que estimo para cuando presenten resultados

Esperando Apple sobre los 265$ para abrir posición e ir ampliando, para que sea mi principal posición junto con Microsoft, la cual ampliaré en los próximos meses si hay bajadas significativas

Con ello, el 45% de mi portfolio serían 4 grandes tecnológicas a precios razonables (Microsoft, Google, Facebook y Apple) + Alibaba, lo cual me da mucha seguridad para la que se viene

Habrá que esperar a Tesla para más adelante, pues tiene un soporte muy fuerte en 750$ y lo normal es que se dispare a los 1000$ para volver a caer


----------



## Zhaank (21 Abr 2020)

Compra pan antes de que empiecen por Stratholme


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2020)

@Frostituto tienes a Tesla a punto de caramelo


----------



## BABY (21 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @Frostituto tienes a Tesla a punto de caramelo



Está sin uñas!!!!!


----------



## Frostituto (21 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @Frostituto tienes a Tesla a punto de caramelo



La estoy dejando llorar un poco más, pero ya estoy rabo en mano

Me ha saltado Stop-Loss en Google. Recogeré más adelante


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> La estoy dejando llorar un poco más, pero ya estoy rabo en mano
> 
> Me ha saltado Stop-Loss en Google. Recogeré más adelante



Lo mismo te salta algún stop loss más hoy


----------



## Frostituto (25 Abr 2020)

Ampliaciones esta semana de Microsoft y Alibaba, bajando precio medio

Hasta que no vea nada claramente para entrar, iré ampliando en las que ya tengo siempre y cuando pueda bajar precio medio

Veremos qué pasa con Microsoft esta semana con sus resultados


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 May 2020)

frotistuto, en primer lugar agradecerte la currada del hilo, y la segunda es que creo que para las acciones españolas ya se puede ir entrando en algunas pero para las estadounidenses yo directamente me esperaría a después de las elecciones, si es que se celebran en noviembre y no las tienen que aplazar.


----------



## Frostituto (16 May 2020)

Ahora mismo llevo Iberdrola a 9€ aprox, Visa 160$, Microsoft 172$ y Alibaba 195$

Conservo bastante liquidez porque veo todo bastante inflado por ahora

El aportar a los indexados me lo guardo para más adelante

Horizonte temporal: 5-6 años

Me he planteado ampliar Iberdrola pero creo que aún va a caer más


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 May 2020)

Una duda, ¿en iberdrola hay muchas interferencias políticas (enchufes, PNV...)? ¿no se la quería comprar Florentino Pérez hace unos años?


----------



## Frostituto (16 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Una duda, ¿en iberdrola hay muchas interferencias políticas (enchufes, PNV...)? ¿no se la quería comprar Florentino Pérez hace unos años?



Ahí no me meto


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 May 2020)

hombre, pero al menos tendrás que saber si el consejo de administración de Iberdrola es un cachondeo o no.


----------



## Frostituto (16 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> hombre, pero al menos tendrás que saber si el consejo de administración de Iberdrola es un cachondeo o no.



Claro que lo se, pero no voy a opinar sobre eso en un foro


----------



## Frostituto (16 May 2020)

??????????????


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 May 2020)

de momento el OP estará contento con Iberdrola, aguanta muy bien sobre 9 €

Los que esperamos a que caiga por entorno a 7 euros nos tocará esperar un buen rato.


----------



## hdezgon (22 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> de momento el OP estará contento con Iberdrola, aguanta muy bien sobre 9 €
> 
> Los que esperamos a que caiga por entorno a 7 euros nos tocará esperar un buen rato.



Yo estoy encantado con ella. 

Y tradeando tambien


----------



## Frostituto (23 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> de momento el OP estará contento con Iberdrola, aguanta muy bien sobre 9 €
> 
> Los que esperamos a que caiga por entorno a 7 euros nos tocará esperar un buen rato.



Llevo meses diciendo que Iberdrola es de lo poco salvable del IBEX

Y lo mejor, tiene perspectivas de crecimiento en muchos ámbitos, porque están sabiendo adaptarse a la transición energética

Teniendo una cartera 50% indexada, las acciones particulares que compro están muy muy pensadas y busco comprarlas y que no me den dolores de cabeza. Que sepa que puedo dejarlas ahí quietas un par de años y no voy a tener que estar pendiente de tener que poner stop-loss o salir por patas y recoger ganancias

Tenía pensado escribir en este hilo. Este finde tengo que mirarme NextEra, para complementar a Iberdrola en el sector renovables

El resto sigue igual. Llevo, por orden de peso: Alibaba, Iberdrola, Microsoft y Visa
Lo demás indexado. Esta semana la cartera ha bajado bastante con Alibaba, pero no me preocupa. Es algo pasajero. Aún así, han anunciado resultados por encima de las expectativas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Lo demás indexado. Esta semana la cartera ha bajado bastante con Alibaba, pero no me preocupa. Es algo pasajero. Aún así, han anunciado resultados por encima de las expectativas



Hola. No he escrito nada en tu hilo porque veo que pilotas bastante bien solo. Además tienes un 50% en indexados que es algo que yo respeto pero no hago. Todo lo mas ETFs y muy específicas.

Alibaba, curiosamente, también la tengo en mi lista (Alibaba Group Holding).

¿Mi problema? La veo un poco sobrevalorada. Si estuviera en 125 la compraría porque ahí daría muchisimo juego pero así no le veo recorrido o se me esta escapando algo.

Lo que si veo son nubarrones negros entre USA y China. Alibaba es ahí donde gana. Así que yo, por el momento, prefiero esperar a que estallen las negociaciones y hacer ganancia de pescadores en rio revuelto.

Mi opinión, por si sirve de algo.


----------



## Frostituto (23 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hola. No he escrito nada en tu hilo porque veo que pilotas bastante bien solo. Además tienes un 50% en indexados que es algo que yo respeto pero no hago. Todo lo mas ETFs y muy específicas.
> 
> Alibaba, curiosamente, también la tengo en mi lista (Alibaba Group Holding).
> 
> ...



No me he puesto a calcular su valor intrínseco porque me da bastante pereza, pero Morningstar da sobre los 195$ aprox y veo que bastantes gurús la llevan a ese precio más o menos, lo cual considero que es un precio razonable para llevar unas cuantas, teniendo en cuenta que la única pega que se le puede poner a esta empresa es la guerra comercial, que es algo transitorio y que Trump va a exprimir ahora para ganar votos, pero no va a ir a más porque ni a China ni a USA les interesa

En su momento cuando me puse a analizarla daban crecimiento de doble dígito en sus ganancias durante los próximos 5 años, es un negocio extremadamente diversificado y que funciona bastante diferente a Amazon aunque podamos pensar lo contrario

Es más parecido a Google y Facebook


----------



## Frostituto (24 May 2020)

Interesante para los que llevamos BABAs



- BABA seguramente esté al tanto en cuanto a auditorías de cuentas, el negocio subyacente crece y crece, no creo que sea un caso Luckin Coffee
- Esto de resucitar la guerra comercial se ha hecho porque coviene a Trump. Parece que atizar a China da votos, y lo querrá aprovechar

De todas formas, yo por si acaso no voy a comprar más en esta corrección, salvo que se ponga a un precio ridículo


----------



## Frostituto (24 May 2020)

Iberdrolitas rules

Iberdrola cierra un contrato a largo plazo para un 'megaproyecto' eólico en EEUU


----------



## empy (24 May 2020)

Bort dijo:


> ese es el problema, que veía poca caída; no entiendo este rebote tan bestia, ya están todas a niveles de comienzos del 19, si vuelve a bajar a 26 entraré y si baja más volveré a entrar
> 
> se ha endeudado mucho con warner , no me parece mala entrada 28, pero me siento bastante más cómodo con 26. También tuve en cuenta lo del 5G y el veto a huawei



si te sirve de referencia yo entre en 29


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Iberdrolitas rules
> 
> Iberdrola cierra un contrato a largo plazo para un 'megaproyecto' eólico en EEUU



¿Comprarás mas Iberdrolas? Si es así, ¿a cuánto?


----------



## hdezgon (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Comprarás mas Iberdrolas? Si es así, ¿a cuánto?



Yo llevo el 30% de cartera en Iberdrola y si supera los 9.50, entro con más con intención de vender en 10.10


----------



## Frostituto (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Comprarás mas Iberdrolas? Si es así, ¿a cuánto?



Sobre los 8€ o menos

Estando en el Paquibex espero más correcciones


----------



## Frostituto (25 May 2020)

@ValPPCC lo hablábamos hace unas semanas en otro hilo

Estoy pensando deshacerme del 8% que ahora mismo llevo en bonos europeos (fondo de EMU Govs) y usar esa liquidez en defensivas de consumo no cíclico

No soy muy optimista con los bonos a corto-medio plazo con estos tipos actuales


----------



## Feyerabend (25 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> @ValPPCC lo hablábamos hace unas semanas en otro hilo
> 
> Estoy pensando deshacerme del 8% que ahora mismo llevo en bonos europeos (fondo de EMU Govs) y usar esa liquidez en defensivas de consumo no cíclico
> 
> No soy muy optimista con los bonos a corto-medio plazo con estos tipos actuales



Yo me he quitado bonos tb y me he ido a defensivas tipo eléctricas, con Iberdrola q ya la tienes es una opción o si metes a otra por el estilo.


----------



## Frostituto (25 May 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Yo me he quitado bonos tb y me he ido a defensivas tipo eléctricas, con Iberdrola q ya la tienes es una opción o si metes a otra por el estilo.



Cómo lo llevabas? en un fondo?


----------



## Frostituto (25 May 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Yo me he quitado bonos tb y me he ido a defensivas tipo eléctricas, con Iberdrola q ya la tienes es una opción o si metes a otra por el estilo.



Por cierto, es buena idea lo que dices

Yo seguramente traspase la parte de fondos a P&G + J&J que no dejan de ser empresas muy defensivas

Iberdrola para mi es un mix entre Growth y defensiva


----------



## Feyerabend (25 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Cómo lo llevabas? en un fondo?



Si llevaba algún fondo y tb deuda italiana directamente, me lo he quitado todo.


----------



## Frostituto (25 May 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Si llevaba algún fondo y tb deuda italiana directamente, me lo he quitado todo.



Venta íntegra del fondo o lo has dejado a 0€?


----------



## White calvin (25 May 2020)

Me gusta bastante, iberdrola a 10 años vista va a cuadruplicar su precio sin ningún tipo de dudas


----------



## Frostituto (1 Jun 2020)

Igual que creo que la cagué esperando más guano a finales de Marzo, creo que ahora no la cago si no compro. Ya llevo acciones y aportaciones en los fondos de mediados de Abril aproximadamente, y estoy "disfrutando" subida

Hoy he estado cerca de comprar Pfizer, pero la espero sobre 33$ aprox

Mis acciones más rentables a día de hoy, sin contar los dividendos que vendrán en unas semanas:

Visa 17%, Iberdrola 7% y Microsoft 2,5%

Alibaba se está comiendo todo el tema de Trump con los chinos, pero antes era la segunda más rentable. Ahora está en +1,2% aprox

Los fondos han remontado bastante pero siguen en negativo

El global anual de la cartera es un -1,16% contando fondos. Minimizando pérdidas gracias a las acciones


----------



## hdezgon (1 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Igual que creo que la cagué esperando más guano a finales de Marzo, creo que ahora no la cago si no compro. Ya llevo acciones y aportaciones en los fondos de mediados de Abril aproximadamente, y estoy "disfrutando" subida
> 
> Hoy he estado cerca de comprar Pfizer, pero la espero sobre 33$ aprox
> 
> ...



Visa quiero comprarla pero esta cara....

Que le ves a Pfizer?


----------



## Jsantos16 (1 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Igual que creo que la cagué esperando más guano a finales de Marzo, creo que ahora no la cago si no compro. Ya llevo acciones y aportaciones en los fondos de mediados de Abril aproximadamente, y estoy "disfrutando" subida
> 
> Hoy he estado cerca de comprar Pfizer, pero la espero sobre 33$ aprox
> 
> ...



Alibaba la tengo yo y la veo con un potencial increíble, hasta que no se solucione el tema Trump China igual se mantiene algo lateral pero luego veo que es una acción que puede subir muchísimo. 

Y pfizer hoy se ha puesto a tiro, crees que volverá a 33$? Es que a esos precios empresas tan sólidas ya nose si habrá esa corrección, yo por si acaso le he entrado hoy.


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Visa quiero comprarla pero esta cara....
> 
> Que le ves a Pfizer?



Pues no me apetece explayarme mucho y detallar mi analisis pero a grandes rasgos...

Patentes, salud financiera, buen dividendo, lineas de investigacion serias, y a mi precio tiene un buen margen de seguridad para comprarla

Si no, no entro


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

Mis Iberdrolitas siguen disparadas durante la última semana

A ver lo que duran que estando en el Paquibex no me fío


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pues no me apetece explayarme mucho y detallar mi analisis pero a grandes rasgos...
> 
> Patentes, salud financiera, buen dividendo, lineas de investigacion serias, y a mi precio tiene un buen margen de seguridad para comprarla
> 
> Si no, no entro



Y a Grifols qué le pasa, que lleva semanas arrastrando el ala...? Todo el Paquibex arriba y Grifols no puede con los 29€...


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y a Grifols qué le pasa, que lleva semanas arrastrando el ala...? Todo el Paquibex arriba y Grifols no puede con los 29€...



Pues no se, no sigo mucho a Grifols, sólo se que Soros la lleva en cartera, pero supongo que al haber subido cuando las demás caían, ahora que las demás suben, corrige con trasvase de fondos a las que están subiendo


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pues no se, no sigo mucho a Grifols, sólo se que Soros la lleva en cartera, pero supongo que al haber subido cuando las demás caían, ahora que las demás suben, corrige con trasvase de fondos a las que están subiendo



bueno... subir subir..... Grifols parece que está fuera del Ibex..... tanto cuando este cae como cuando sube Grifols va por su carril, yo creo que es de lo más soso de la bolsa española, pero lleva 2/3 semanas con pequeñas bajadas continuas, no es normal...
Igual la gente piensa que se ha descolgado de la carrera pro vacuna Covid


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bueno... subir subir..... Grifols parece que está fuera del Ibex..... tanto cuando este cae como cuando sube Grifols va por su carril, yo creo que es de lo más soso de la bolsa española, pero lleva 2/3 semanas con pequeñas bajadas continuas, no es normal...
> Igual la gente piensa que se ha descolgado de la carrera pro vacuna Covid



Llevo tiempo siguiendo a J&J y le pasa lo mismo, desde que toco máximos

Posiblemente sea lo que digo de un trasvase de fondos poco a poco


----------



## hdezgon (2 Jun 2020)

La gente no quiere tener parado el dinero. Si puedes obtener beneficios del 5-6% en otras acciones pues te vas, y ya volveras a esas que consideras top para finalizar la cartera con mas dinero


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

Mi cartera ya está en positivo después del día de hoy

Estoy en un caso raro. Si cae el mercado, bien porque tengo bastante liquidez para comprar y si sube, bien porque ya estoy dentro y compré a mediados-finales de Abril


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2020)

Imagina la de ahorros y fondos que tenían los muertos por coronavirus, algunos justo al jubilarse después de cotizar toda la vida. 

si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## BABY (2 Jun 2020)

Pues yo me he quedado fuera. Me cagué. Pero lo peor es que si cae de nuevo (de lo cual cada vez tengo más dudas), me volveré a cagar.  .


----------



## finkbrau (2 Jun 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pues yo me he quedado fuera. Me cagué. Pero lo peor es que si cae de nuevo (de lo cual cada vez tengo más dudas), me volveré a cagar.  .



Yo también me acojone, pero si cae de nuevo, de esta, entraremos más fuertes hamijo    

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Imagina la de ahorros y fondos que tenían los muertos por coronavirus, algunos justo al jubilarse después de cotizar toda la vida.
> 
> si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.



Lo dices por los que van a muyyyyyyyyyyyy largo plazo?

Lo comparto. La verdad que de poco sirve tener el dinero cuando eres viejo, pero hay un término medio


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pues yo me he quedado fuera. Me cagué. Pero lo peor es que si cae de nuevo (de lo cual cada vez tengo más dudas), me volveré a cagar.  .



Bueno ha sido una situación rara en la que esperábamos que esto fuese una crisis peor que 2008 y aún no hemos visto las consecuencias reales

Veremos si lo que ha descontado el mercado es realmente cierto o no, por ahora parece que sí. Si no, debería haber corrección, pero con el FEDlicopter a saber

En este foro se ha pecado de querer adivinar el suelo y eso ha sido una enorme cagada, lo mejor es comprar poco a poco en las caídas, e ir promediando

Y yo fui el primero que quise adivinar suelo y entré tarde


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Bueno ha sido una situación rara en la que esperábamos que esto fuese una crisis peor que 2008 y aún no hemos visto las consecuencias reales
> 
> Veremos si lo que ha descontado el mercado es realmente cierto o no, por ahora parece que sí. Si no, debería haber corrección, pero con el FEDlicopter a saber
> 
> ...



yo también tengo todo en verde y en alguna con un beneficio simpático. Intentar adivinar suelos y máximos es una pérdida de tiempo y los que aciertan lo hacen de pura leche, yo prefiero trazar un plan y cuando decides entrar, pues entras.

Objetivamente muchos valores siguen baratos comparados con los precios de principios de año, yo creo que se puede seguir entrando y si luego se da la vuelta, que no es descartable, pues o aprovechas para cargar más o aguantas el chaparrón, el ir a largo es lo que tiene


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

sí que está dejándose la pasta Iberdrola

*Iberdrola prevé invertir hasta 4.000 millones en Francia en cuatro años*

El presidente de Iberdrola, *Ignacio Galán*, ha participado hoy en el encuentro virtual _Choose France_, organizado por el Gobierno francés para debatir con una decena de representantes empresariales de primer nivel mundial en torno a la necesidad de impulsar la recuperación verde. En este marco, Galán ha subrayado la apuesta de Iberdrola por Francia, país en el que prevé invertir entre 3.000 y 4.000 millones de euros en los próximos cuatro años para seguir creciendo en el sector de las energías renovables”, tanto en eólica,terrestre y marina, como en solar.

“Ya estamos invirtiendo *2.400 millones* de euros en el desarrollo del parque eólico marino de Saint-.Brieuci” y “disponemos de proyectos eólicos terrestres ya operativos y otros en desarrollo”, señaló Galán, quien añadió que “*la compañía está muy interesada en participar en las nuevas subastas que se convoquen en el futuro para promover parques eólicos marinos en el país*”.

El proyecto de crecimiento del grupo en Francia conllevará un relevante efecto arrastre sobre la industria local. Iberdrola realiza compras anuales a empresas galas valoradas en unos 1.000 millones de euros y solamente el desarrollo del proyecto de Saint-Brieuc propiciará la creación de más de 1.000 nuevos puestos de trabajo en su área de influencia.

Según ha defendido el presidente de Iberdrola en este encuentro vespertino, que ha estado encabezado por el primer ministro francés, *Edouard Philippe*, y en el que han intervenido también otros ministros galosii, “la transición energética debe ser un motor de crecimiento y empleo para Francia y para el mundo”.

Galán ha valorado positivamente la planificación energética francesa, la Programmation Pluriannuelle de l’Energie (PPE) que va a “propiciar una reducción muy importante de las emisiones y la polución; crear empleo; permitir que se avance en la independencia energética; generar una nueva industria de futuro capaz de innovar y exportar; y lograr unos precios de la energía mucho más competitivos”.

Eso sí, para impulsar este proceso de descarbonización de la economía mediante la electrificación, “se necesita una regulación clara y atractiva, así como acelerar las autorizaciones administrativas para la consecución de los permisos”, concluyó el ejecutivo.

Según indica Iberdrola en una nota de prensa, Galán ha sido el único representante del empresariado español y del sector energético mundial en _Choose France_, evento en el que también han participado, entre otros, el CEO de Eriksson, Börje Ekholm; Carlos Brito, CEO de Ab Inbev; Ola Källenius, presidente del grupo Daimler; o la CEO de Solvay, Ilham Kadri.

En el encuentro también han intervenido el CEO de JP Morgan, Jamie Dimon; el CEO de Bank of America, Brian Moynihan; y el CEO de Goldman Sachs, David Solomon.

Iberdrola prevé invertir hasta 4.000 millones en Francia en cuatro años


----------



## Frostituto (3 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> sí que está dejándose la pasta Iberdrola
> 
> *Iberdrola prevé invertir hasta 4.000 millones en Francia en cuatro años*
> 
> ...



Sus fundamentales están deteriorados por INVERSIÓN no por GASTO lo cual es distinto

Y tienen ingresos muy recurrentes

Son una mezcla entre empresa defensiva y empresa growth

Ya está en los 10€ por cierto, acaba de superar a Visa como mi posición más rentable

Me estoy mirando de comprar esto pero no me convence la poca rentabilidad potencial a corto plazo: iShares Electric Vehicles and Driving Technology UCITS ETF | ECAR invoco a @arriba/abajo @gordinflas


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Jun 2020)

Yo voy a entrarle fuerte en la recaída de Q2 o Rebrotes en Octubre.


----------



## Frostituto (3 Jun 2020)

Pues eso, que lo advertí o no lo advertí?

Citi incluye un valor del Ibex en su 'top ten' mundial

_Si hubiese que elegir sólo diez compañías de todo el mundo en las que invertir, los expertos de Citi tienen claro que en esa selección estaría Iberdrola. El banco estadounidense ha incluido la firma eléctrica en el World Radar Screen, clasificación en la que combinan momentum y valor._


Yo solo llevo 4 y es una de ellas


----------



## Frostituto (4 Jun 2020)

Voy a cazar Facebook en breves

Para que veáis que publico todo lo que hago. Luego si la cago, compro sobrevalorado, o si acierto, ha quedado escrito


----------



## Bort (4 Jun 2020)

A mi me está preocupando seguir en USA. Llevo empresas en positivo y perdiendo dinero por el dolar. Como siga bajando te deja muy poco margen


----------



## Veloc (4 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> A mi me está preocupando seguir en USA. Llevo empresas en positivo y perdiendo dinero por el dolar. Como siga bajando te deja muy poco margen



Yo también tengo inversiones en empresas de usa, y la revalorización del par EUR/USD desde 1,07 a 1,13 me está afectando. Creo que los muy expertos cubren el riesgo divisa con algún futuro. Si alguien pudiera explicar que instrumentos existen para cubrirse y como funcionan sería interesante.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Jun 2020)

*RECESIÓN: Cómo ENFRENTARNOS a la CRISIS, ¿tiene sentido la "GREEN RECOVERY"? - VisualPolitik*


----------



## Frostituto (6 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *RECESIÓN: Cómo ENFRENTARNOS a la CRISIS, ¿tiene sentido la "GREEN RECOVERY"? - VisualPolitik*



Lo pones por lo de Iberdrola supongo


----------



## Frostituto (7 Jun 2020)

Informate mejor


----------



## Frostituto (7 Jun 2020)

Vale, eres un genio. Enhorabuena

He leido hasta “ Lo que he dicho es correcto. Si invierto 30.000, saco 900 al año, 9000 en 10 años.”

Ve pensando en el yate, que ya llega el veranito


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

Lo normal en bolsa es un 6-8% anual. Lo razonable es un 10-12% que no es dificil de sacar.

Si inviertes 30.000 € en un año sacas 2400 €, en 10 años 34.800 €
Si inviertes 30.000 € y sacas un 12%: 3600 € en un año, 63.200 € en 10 años
En 20 años: 260.000 €

Vamos un lujo


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

Cualquier indexado da un 8-10% sin hacer nada.


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

Disfruta:
iShares Core S&P 500 UCITS ETF | CSPX


----------



## White calvin (8 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Voy a cazar Facebook en breves
> 
> Para que veáis que publico todo lo que hago. Luego si la cago, compro sobrevalorado, o si acierto, ha quedado escrito



Yo igual tanto facebook como Iberdrola, ambas a largo plazo, en 10 años nos vemos


----------



## Daniello (8 Jun 2020)

Arriesgarte a perder los 30.000?!?!?!
Lo primero, si tu potencial de crecimiento es un 3% es que el riesgo es verdaderamente bajo, asi que NO te arriesgas a perder los 30.000€. En tal caso podrías perder una parte, pero no el total. Eso sería metiéndolo inconscientemente todo a un valor muy arriesgado que de la noche a la mañana perdiese el 100% de su valor, pero desde luego nadie hace eso por un 3%.

Yo en tu caso no invertiría NADA, puesto que te veo muy muy verde en estos temas y mejor déjalo en el banco, que al menos sabes que pierdes el % de inflación anual.


----------



## Frostituto (8 Jun 2020)

Mira que llevaba tiempo pensando en comprarla, pero una petrolera sin tendencia claramente alcista no me convencía

Total busca más activos renovables en España tras comprar los clientes de EDP


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

frotistuto, ¿has pensado en pillarte acciones de neoenergia o de alguna otra filial de Iberdrola?


----------



## jesus88 (8 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Lo normal en bolsa es un 6-8% anual. Lo razonable es un 10-12% que no es dificil de sacar.
> 
> Si inviertes 30.000 € en un año sacas 2400 €, en 10 años 34.800 €
> Si inviertes 30.000 € y sacas un 12%: 3600 € en un año, 63.200 € en 10 años
> ...



si esto es asi, no entiendo como los bancos no se pelean por tu dinero con los depositos remunerados en torno al 1%, pudiendo ellos sacarse mucho mas en bolsa?


----------



## Frostituto (8 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> frotistuto, ¿has pensado en pillarte acciones de neoenergia o de alguna otra filial de Iberdrola?



Para qué voy a coger de la filial teniendo del holding

Y menos Neonergia, 100% Brasil


----------



## Frostituto (11 Jun 2020)

He movido un 25% del MSCI World a bonos europeos, porque no veo nada bueno el panorama, así que ahora la parte indexada es 40% renta fija

Creo que @ValPPCC estaba en lo mismo

Lo demás sigue idéntico


----------



## hdezgon (11 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> He movido un 25% del MSCI World a bonos europeos, porque no veo nada bueno el panorama, así que ahora la parte indexada es 40% renta fija
> 
> Creo que @ValPPCC estaba en lo mismo
> 
> Lo demás sigue idéntico



A que bonos? Porque no veo nada interesante.


----------



## Frostituto (15 Jun 2020)

JPMorgan: Iberdrola y Enel son los "ganadores estructurales"


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> JPMorgan: Iberdrola y Enel son los "ganadores estructurales"



Llevo ambas. Da gusto


----------



## Membroza (16 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Voy a cazar Facebook en breves
> 
> Para que veáis que publico todo lo que hago. Luego si la cago, compro sobrevalorado, o si acierto, ha quedado escrito



Facebook es el único de las FAANG que está más o menos a precio de entrada. Yo voy a esperar a que baje algo más, pero la tengo en el punto de mira.

Yo creo que por su naturaleza de negocio y por riesgos regulatorios siempre ha cotizado por debajo de lo que debería cotizar realmente.


----------



## Frostituto (16 Jun 2020)

Voy a abrir en Enel si se aproxima a mi precio de entrada

Potencial de crecimiento menor que el de Iberdrola, pero más diversificado a nivel geográfico

Segunda eléctrica por capitalización, tras NextEra y por delante de Iberdrola. Y en el podio en cuanto a valoración de marca

Matriz de Endesa o Enel Green Power. Monopolio en Italia


----------



## Frostituto (16 Jun 2020)

He estado a un tris de entrar con la puntita a Pfizer


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> He estado a un tris de entrar con la puntita a Pfizer



Que le ves a pfizer? He estado analizandola y no le veo crecimiento alguno


----------



## Frostituto (16 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Que le ves a pfizer? He estado analizandola y no le veo crecimiento alguno



Cotiza a buen descuento sobre mi valor intrínseco y dividendo cojonudo

Aún me falta que complete el margen de seguridad que tengo establecido

Crecimiento pues el de una empresa asentada y defensiva. No esperes el crecimiento de Tesla


----------



## hdezgon (17 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Cotiza a buen descuento sobre mi valor intrínseco y dividendo cojonudo
> 
> Aún me falta que complete el margen de seguridad que tengo establecido
> 
> Crecimiento pues el de una empresa asentada y defensiva. No esperes el crecimiento de Tesla



Ya bueno, veo valores similares en un abbvie por ejemplo con mayor crecimiento por eso te preguntaba.


----------



## Frostituto (17 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Ya bueno, veo valores similares en un abbvie por ejemplo con mayor crecimiento por eso te preguntaba.



Pues es que abbvie no me he puesto a mirarla

Tiene alguna ventaja competitiva? Patentes, etc


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Jun 2020)

Desconocía que Iberdrola tiene tanta pasta para hacer tantas inversiones a la vez (España, Francia, EEUU, Brasil y ahora Australia)

Iberdrola lanza una oferta por la australiana Infigen por 510,2 millones

¿Por qué de repente Iberdrola se va a las antípodas?


----------



## Jsantos16 (17 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pues es que abbvie no me he puesto a mirarla
> 
> Tiene alguna ventaja competitiva? Patentes, etc



El humira fue la gallina de los huevos de oro, el medicamento que más ingresos generó varios años seguidos, ahora se les ha acabado la patente y por tanto tienen más competencia, pero en temas de anticuerpos monoclonales (que son las terapias del presente y futuro) están un escalón por encima de los demás laboratorios y además han comprado allergan(El fabricante de botox). Yo la tengo en cartera y super contento, crecimiento bastante bueno y buen dividendo.


----------



## hdezgon (17 Jun 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> El humira fue la gallina de los huevos de oro, el medicamento que más ingresos generó varios años seguidos, ahora se les ha acabado la patente y por tanto tienen más competencia, pero en temas de anticuerpos monoclonales (que son las terapias del presente y futuro) están un escalón por encima de los demás laboratorios y además han comprado allergan(El fabricante de botox). Yo la tengo en cartera y super contento, crecimiento bastante bueno y buen dividendo.



Me has ahorrado escribirlo. A mi me parece un empreson. Lastima no haber comprado en 70-75$


----------



## Frostituto (17 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Desconocía que Iberdrola tiene tanta pasta para hacer tantas inversiones a la vez (España, Francia, EEUU, Brasil y ahora Australia)
> 
> Iberdrola lanza una oferta por la australiana Infigen por 510,2 millones
> 
> ¿Por qué de repente Iberdrola se va a las antípodas?



El free cash flow está distorsionado por las macro inversiones que están haciendo


----------



## Frostituto (17 Jun 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> El humira fue la gallina de los huevos de oro, el medicamento que más ingresos generó varios años seguidos, ahora se les ha acabado la patente y por tanto tienen más competencia, pero en temas de anticuerpos monoclonales (que son las terapias del presente y futuro) están un escalón por encima de los demás laboratorios y además han comprado allergan(El fabricante de botox). Yo la tengo en cartera y super contento, crecimiento bastante bueno y buen dividendo.



Interesante

Hay algún video o lectura sobre las principales patentes, fuentes de ingreso, líneas de investigación etc de las pharma más relevantes?


----------



## Frostituto (18 Jun 2020)

Entre indexados y acciones estoy en un +7% 

Visa e Iberdrola las más rentables

La cagué soberanamente vendiendo Google a 1300 aprox, esperando en el corto plazo comprar mas abajo

Pero vamos, poca confianza, se que volverá a haber guano y ando con la liquidez al acecho

En el radar:

Enel, NextEra, JNJ, Pfizer, Volkswagen (no es por el video de arte de invertir), Starbucks, Coca Cola

Y las FAAMG, por descontado


----------



## Frostituto (18 Jun 2020)

Pero todos muy caros ahora mismo
Sinceramente, salvo sorpresa, no creo que compre hasta la siguiente correccion

Ya sea por resultados del (Q2) lo cual dudo
Porque explote la burbuja: no creo a corto plazo
Un rebrote del virus (dios no lo quiera)
O porque Trump pierda las elecciones


----------



## Benceno (18 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Interesante
> 
> Hay algún video o lectura sobre las principales patentes, fuentes de ingreso, líneas de investigación etc de las pharma más relevantes?



*Esta *es una que he pillado hace pocos dias para largo plazo. Está en máximos pero sigue con gran potencial.


----------



## Frostituto (19 Jun 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> *Esta *es una que he pillado hace pocos dias para largo plazo. Está en máximos pero sigue con gran potencial.



No me gusta comprar en maximos
Y menos en estos tiempos


----------



## carlosas (19 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Entre indexados y acciones estoy en un +7%
> 
> Visa e Iberdrola las más rentables
> 
> ...



Quien precios te has puesto para Enel y pfizer?


----------



## Frostituto (19 Jun 2020)

El descuento de PFE se me hace corto aun para sus riesgos


----------



## Frostituto (22 Jun 2020)

Coca-Cola ya va haciendo ojitos también

Veo la cartera tan ridículamente en verde que dan ganas de salir por patas. Menos mal que me gustan los precios que llevo y tengo liquidez para ponderar a la baja, si no ya habría salido de todo


----------



## Frostituto (6 Jul 2020)

No engaño a nadie: En este mismo hilo está publicado que compré Alibaba en el entorno de los 196$ con una posición importante

La semana pasada estuve a nada de entrar muy fuerte en una pharma, pero me eché para atrás


----------



## Frostituto (6 Jul 2020)

Ahora mismo mi posición más rentable es Iberdrola con un +20% aún así
Y lo que le queda. Están muy metidos en el eléctrico

Eni se alía con Iberdrola y Autogrill para las áreas de servicio de la AP-7


----------



## MagicTaly (6 Jul 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ahora mismo mi posición más rentable es Iberdrola con un +20% aún así
> Y lo que le queda. Están muy metidos en el eléctrico
> 
> Eni se alía con Iberdrola y Autogrill para las áreas de servicio de la AP-7



Llevo esperando una pequeña correción para entrarle desde 9.5 y ya va por 11 casi , me desconcierta que suba un puto 0.3% cada día, y no tengo algo más de subida/bajada con la volatilidad donde estamos. A ver si sale algo negativo... sino entraré de todas formas, total debería de haberle metido desde el principio y me dejo de tonterías...


----------



## clinadin (7 Jul 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Entre indexados y acciones estoy en un +7%
> 
> Visa e Iberdrola las más rentables
> 
> ...



¿No valoras la italiana Terna? Lo comento porque lo veo un valor muy defensivo y que se está comportando muy bien


----------



## Frostituto (7 Jul 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿No valoras la italiana Terna? Lo comento porque lo veo un valor muy defensivo y que se está comportando muy bien



Una energetica italiana que no sea Enel? Deja deja


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jul 2020)

*Iberdrola sufre caídas tras renunciar a controlar el 50% de Infigen*
La energética española renuncia a una de sus condiciones de la opa sobre Infigen, por lo que finalmente será su matriz de renovables en Australia quien completaría la operación. Tras el anuncio, las acciones de la compañía caen más de un 1% a media sesión.

Iberdrola ha anunciado que* renuncia a una de las condiciones de su opa sobre Infigen*. Concretamente, consistía en* adquirir una participación mínima que superara el 50%* del capital social de la compañía australiana.

Ésta es una de las dos condiciones que Iberdrola había acordado para finalizar la operación. La otra consistía en que fuera* aprobada por el Foreign Investment Review Board,* algo que ya logró el pasado 7 de julio.

Tras ésta última decisión de Iberdrola, la oferta ha devenido completamente incondicional, por lo que* la matriz Iberdrola Renewables Australia adquirirá la total de los valores vinculados de Infigen que acepten la oferta.*

Por su parte, el consejo de la firma australiana recomendó hace unos días a sus accionistas que aceptaran la nueva oferta pública de adquisición realizada por Iberdrola, que asciende a *0,545 euros por acción*, por lo que Infigen tendría una valoración total de aproximadamente 533 millones de euros.

La firma española, además de renunciar a casi todas las condiciones inicialmente impuestas,* decidió aumentar el valor desde los 0,527 euros por acción anteriores*, con el objetivo de contrarrestar la contraoferta realizada previamente por la filipina Ayala, que había igualado el precio inicial.

Actualmente Infigen es *una de las mayores compañías de renovables en Australia.* En caso de que finalmente se completara la operación, Iberdrola se convertiría en la compañía líder en la región de Australis del Sur en cuanto a capacidad instalada.

Tras conocerse esta actualización sobre la opa, *las acciones de Iberdrola a media sesión caen más de un 1% en el Ibex 35*, situándose en el entorno de los 10,80 euros por acción.

Iberdrola cae tras renunciar a controlar el 50% de Infigen por la opa | Estrategias de Inversión


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Una energetica italiana que no sea Enel? Deja deja



Terna es el equivalente de REE


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Jul 2020)

Histórico.

*Iberdrola supera a Inditex en capitalización y ya lidera el Ibex 35*

Iberdrola ha superado los 71.720 millones de euros de capitalización al cierre de la sesión bursátil de este lunes, erigiéndose así en la empresa más valiosa del Ibex 35, de forma que arrebata ese primer puesto a Inditex. La compañía presidida por Ignacio Sánchez Galán ha desbancado al grupo textil fundado por Amancio Ortega tras repuntar este lunes un 1,4%, hasta situar el valor de sus acciones en los 11,24 euros.

De esta manera, la energética ha elevado su capitalización, incluyendo los derechos del _scrip_ que también cotizan, hasta los 71.727,6 millones de euros. Así, el grupo supera en algo más de 75 millones de euros a Inditex, cuya capitalización bursátil al cierre de este lunes se situaba en los 71.651,82 millones de euros.

Iberdrola, que ya en algunos momentos puntuales de la pasada semana llegó a superar a Inditex en esa pugna, ha confirmado el _sorpasso_ al grupo textil al frente del Ibex 35, después de registrar un repunte en sus títulos de casi el 9% en lo que va de mes de julio y de más del 22% en lo que va de 2020, a pesar del complicado entorno por la pandemia del coronavirus, informa _Europa Press_. Teniendo en cuenta el pago de dividendo, esta revalorización asciende al 27,5%.

El podio del selectivo español lo completa Santander que, tras los continuos desplomes al son del resto del sector bancario, cuenta con una capitalización de algo más de 36.700 millones de euros.

Esta noticia convierte también al Ibex 35 en el único gran índice del mundo liderado por una empresa renovable. Desde la llegada a la presidencia del grupo de su presidente, en mayo de 2001, el valor de la compañía en Bolsa se ha quintuplicado, hasta superar los 70.000 millones de euros.

Iberdrola supera a Inditex en capitalización y ya lidera el Ibex 35 - El Independiente


----------



## Frostituto (22 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Histórico.
> 
> *Iberdrola supera a Inditex en capitalización y ya lidera el Ibex 35*
> 
> ...



Lo dije o no lo dije


----------



## Frostituto (24 Jul 2020)

Me estoy planteando salirme de todo

El motivo es que en 1 año, 1 año y medio me gustaría dar una entrada de una vivienda, y me temo que vamos a entrar en mercado bajista después del verano


----------



## BABY (24 Jul 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Me estoy planteando salirme de todo
> 
> El motivo es que en 1 año, 1 año y medio me gustaría dar una entrada de una vivienda, y me temo que vamos a entrar en mercado bajista después del verano



En mi opinión haces bien. Una vez tengas tu casa ya te metes a fondo. Empieza a rastrear el mercado inmobiliario que es posible que salgan oportunidades Interesantes de de aquí a 1 o 2 años.


----------



## Frostituto (25 Jul 2020)

BABY dijo:


> En mi opinión haces bien. Una vez tengas tu casa ya te metes a fondo. Empieza a rastrear el mercado inmobiliario que es posible que salgan oportunidades Interesantes de de aquí a 1 o 2 años.



Como mucho mantendria en valores fuertes y resistentes a las crisis

estar indexado ahora... uffff yo no voy a largo plazo de 30 años como algunos


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

Si no lo ves claro vete; siempre es mejor perder hipotéticas subidas por estar fuera que estar dentro y comértelas. Pero que la caída de las bolsas va a pasar más pronto que tarde es casi ley de gravedad.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Jul 2020)

“Conozco muy bien el sector”
“Vendo Endesa a 20€”


----------



## Frostituto (26 Jul 2020)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> “Conozco muy bien el sector”
> “Vendo Endesa a 20€”



Endesa es un valor cuyo futuro pinta plano, plano, plano
No me interesa llevarlo

Si eso su matriz, Enel


----------



## Frostituto (26 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Si no lo ves claro vete; siempre es mejor perder hipotéticas subidas por estar fuera que estar dentro y comértelas. Pero que la caída de las bolsas va a pasar más pronto que tarde es casi ley de gravedad.



A ver... tampoco creo que esta sea la caída... pero vete a saber en este entorno de incertidumbre con el puto virus
Quedan 100 días para las elecciones en USA, deberían intentar seguir manteniendo el cotarro en principio


----------



## Frostituto (30 Jul 2020)

Ayer me salí de todos los indexados (con plusvalías y traspasé a bonos europeos, para no pasar aún por Hacienda), conservo únicamente las acciones individuales, en las cuáles confío para mi objetivo temporal actual (2-3 años)

Es decir: Iberdrola, Microsoft, Alibaba y Visa


----------



## BABY (30 Jul 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Ayer me salí de todos los indexados (con plusvalías y traspasé a bonos europeos, para no pasar aún por Hacienda), conservo únicamente las acciones individuales, en las cuáles confío para mi objetivo temporal actual (2-3 años)
> 
> Es decir: Iberdrola, Microsoft, Alibaba y Visa



Buenísimas empresas. Para 10 o 20 años.


----------



## Frostituto (30 Jul 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Buenísimas empresas. Para 10 o 20 años.



Cómo te va a tí?

Esas empresas sí que las mantendré 2-3 años ampliando en caídas, mantienen sus fundamentales sólidos y sus perspectivas futuras son buenas. No hay por qué vender


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

Iberdrola y Macquarie se unen para desarrollar proyectos de eólica marina en Japón por 5.000 millones


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Sep 2020)

Iberdrola es buena buena


----------



## Frostituto (30 Oct 2020)

Buenas, pues un tiempo después os digo que llevo: MSFT, BABA, IBE, V, JNJ y BONOS EUROPEOS

Estoy ampliando estos días en todas menos en BABA

Y mi estrategia es claramente DCA semanal en empresas que me gusten y vea a precios justos


----------



## Frostituto (30 Oct 2020)

Pues que a 9-9,5€ no sé si volverá a estar, pero si lo está es entrada clarísima

Y a medio plazo no creo que esté muy por encima de 11€, pero por ahí debería andar


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas, pues un tiempo después os digo que llevo: MSFT, BABA, IBE, V, JNJ y BONOS EUROPEOS
> 
> Estoy ampliando estos días en todas menos en BABA
> 
> Y mi estrategia es claramente DCA semanal en empresas que me gusten y vea a precios justos



Hombre @Frostituto, cuánto tiempo. Que buena cartera te estas montando!. No piensas entrarle a nada más o solo ampliar a las que ya tienes?.


----------



## Frostituto (30 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Hombre @Frostituto, cuánto tiempo. Que buena cartera te estas montando!. No piensas entrarle a nada más o solo ampliar a las que ya tienes?.



Tengo bastantes candidatas, pero ahora sólo veo en precio FB, y nunca es una empresa que me haya gustado mucho como para no entrar con más margen de seguridad

Bueno, en precio hay muchas más. Pero en tiempos de pandemia no me voy a meter en nada que no sean utilities, tech, consumo defensivo o pharma


----------



## BABY (30 Oct 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Tengo bastantes candidatas, pero ahora sólo veo en precio FB, y nunca es una empresa que me haya gustado mucho como para no entrar con más margen de seguridad
> 
> Bueno, en precio hay muchas más. Pero en tiempos de pandemia no me voy a meter en nada que no sean utilities, tech, consumo defensivo o pharma



Que tal ves AT&T y Cisco?


----------



## Frostituto (30 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Que tal ves AT&T y Cisco?



AT&T está bien para cobrar dividendos e ya, va a estar plana eternamente
Cisco ni idea


----------



## Frostituto (2 Nov 2020)

Esta tarde he entrado en Amazon a 2956$
Motivo? Price/Free cash flow por debajo de la media de los últimos 5 años

Ampliaría sobre los 2700$, si los toca


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Nov 2020)

Yo de verdad que Iberdrola no sé de donde saca la pasta para tanta inversión.

*Iberdrola lanza el mayor plan de inversión de la historia: destinará 75.000 millones hasta 2025*


El grupo invertirá un 60% más en renovables en España
Realizará desinversiones por 3.000 millones entre 2021 y 2025
Repartirá 18.800 millones en dividendos
Iberdrola lanza el mayor plan de inversión de la historia: destinará 75.000 millones hasta 2025


----------



## bientop (5 Nov 2020)

Que opinas de cisco a día de hoy @Frostituto?
No ves mucha diferencia entre enel, ibe y NEE?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Yo de verdad que Iberdrola no sé de donde saca la pasta para tanta inversión.
> 
> *Iberdrola lanza el mayor plan de inversión de la historia: destinará 75.000 millones hasta 2025*
> 
> ...



*Galán engordará la deuda de Iberdrola un 47% en los próximos cinco años*

La energética ha desvelado la hoja de ruta hasta 2025 donde estima llevar el pasivo de la compañía hasta los 56.100 millones frente a los 38.200 millones con los que cerraba 2019.

Galán engordará la deuda de Iberdrola un 47% en los próximos cinco años


----------



## Frostituto (12 Nov 2020)

Lo importante es que los intereses de la deuda sean cubribles con el EBITDA
Lo son? Sí, pues p'alante


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Ene 2021)

Iberdrola sube hoy más de un 3% y supera los 12€ por acción.

Iberdrola alcanza los máximos históricos en el nuevo año y cotiza a un 6% de Inditex


----------



## Albertooor (9 Ene 2021)

Hay sobrecompra preveo caídas y entonces aprovecharía para entrar. Qué os parece?


----------

